# Eastern Playoff Race: WE'RE IN!! [merged]



## Showtyme

Right now, we're looking about 3.5 games out of the 8th spot, currently held by Philly. With a gutsy win on the road tonight, and if we can chalk up another win in Sac-town tomorrow, I think we've got a shot at putting together a string of wins.

As they mentioned on the commentary tonight, our toughest set of games comes in the first 10 days of March, when we have three sets of back-to-backs all of which the 2nd game is on the road.

Let's look at the other teams:

*Detroit*: all but locked up first place already. They could lose out the rest of the season and still be an 8th seed.
*Miami*: also chugging along in somewhat dominant fashion. In their extremely weak division, and with Cleveland being their only competition for the next best record (and they're in the Central under Detroit) they should easily be the #2 seed.
*New Jersey*: a default #3 seed in the Atlantic, but this team is pretty hot and will continue to play well after the All-Star break, as they always do. I've had my eye on them since the season started and they've lived up to the hype, with some ups and downs.
*Cleveland*: almost another guaranteed #4 seed, unless they self-destruct. King James is learning how to still carry his team but "make his teammates better".

Those four are basically locks for the playoffs, unless there's a terrible injury or a nasty losing streak. 

And now, the middle mess:
*Indiana*: not sure on how good they'll be; Jermaine is basically out until the last few weeks of the regular season, Peja is a help but he was supposed to be an ADDITION. With O'Neal's injury, he's just enough to keep them competitive most nights, although they've done pretty well with him recently. There's a possibility that Indy slips to an 8th seed or even completely out, depending on when Jermaine can get back, but I think Peja is going to be pretty renewed.
*Milwaukee*: staying afloat, should still make it in but sort of as a team that's in the mix. They are consistent, and won't be left out of the playoff hunt this year.


And finally, the bottom mess:
*Washington*: inconsistent but beginning to emerge. Defense isn't there on most nights (giving up 98.6 ppg on 45.5% FG). Caron Butler's ability to take over for Larry Hughes' scoring for the rest of the season will be the difference here, as Antawn has become a very steady presence in Washington and Arenas has become a Wade clone out there.
*Philly*: hard to say what's going on here. They'll continue to win games scrappily but we're not quite sure if a trade will go down before the All-Star break. With Sam Dalembert back after being missing at the beginning of the season, Philly's lineup is solid top to bottom. I wonder how long it will take to see Webber out extended time with an injury, though.

Outside looking in:
*Chicago*: playing more maturely and winning close games. Hopefully with more consistency (and recently it's developed) and more uniform effort throughout games, this team can endure through some tough road trips and back-to-backs to grind out a few wins and push out a Washington or even an Indy.
*Orlando*: talented, getting past some distractions, but also subject to being whipped around in a Francis trade. If allowed to stick together and compete, this team is as talented as almost any team in the East.
*Boston, Toronto and New York all don't worry me very much*. Boston and Toronto are sort of messes waiting to be figured out. New York might string together some wins but I don't think they have what it takes to win about 26 more wins of their remaining 34 games.

*ATLANTA is a team to watch, however.* Beating the Pistons is something only 8 teams have done this season. After starting the season 2-16, they've gone 13-16 since then and have consistently stayed in most games. They have the quality to make a push, and if they win 24 of their remaining 37 (very unlikely but still possible), the Hawks could make a playoff run THIS SEASON. It sounds preposterous, but just watch them play. Joe Johnson is sort of living up to his billing, Josh Smith has begun playing up to his talent, Baby Al's working hard for that contract and the emergence of Zaza has added to their frontcourt abilities. Childress, Tyronn Lue, and Salim Stoudamire have all stepped up big time throughout the season and Marvin Williams looks like he's beginning to put it all together. I'd watch out for them big time.

My predictions for the East:

Detroit, Miami, New Jersey, Cleveland, Milwaukee, Philly, Chicago, Washington. Atlanta nets about 36 wins on its way to try and grab the 8th seed, and Boston and Indy are left on the outside looking in, as O'Neal is unable to get back until the last week of the season.

*edit* **I just noticed the other thread on the "Got Playoffs". Doh. Nevertheless, this one will remain because I think we need an "official" thread, and because I think the discussion in that thread has taken another direction, somewhat. I was thinking of merging but I think it's better to leave this one separately. **


----------



## ndistops

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

The Bulls can beat anyone in the East except for Detroit in a playoff series. Although Miami would be a tall order. Ideally, the Bulls sneak in and grab that 6th seed because the Nets are the only team in the top 4 seeds that don't have a dominant big man that can exploit the Bulls' post weakness.

Here's that key stretch in early March:

3/2: vs Cavs (winnable, but tough)
3/3: at Knicks (should win)
3/5: at Cavs (hopefully we win the 3/2 game with them to take some pressure off this one)
3/7: vs Nets (probably should win especially at home)
3/8: at Pistons (ummm - next game)
3/10: vs Clippers (another very tough one)
3/11: at Hawks (should win this one)

How we do in that stretch will absolutely dictate our playoff chances. If we can win 5 of these 8 games, it would be a tremendous accomplishment and it would springboard us to the playoffs for sure. 4 wins would be acceptable, 3 would be disappointing but not crippling, and anything less than 3 would be basically killer to the playoff hopes.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

22-28 means that we were only a 3 game swing away from .500. I know it'll take 6 games to REACH 500, but we should understand that 3 more wins would have put us exactly at 25-25.

That being said, things haven't changed all that much. We've been playing 500 ball for the last two months, while New York, Boston, Orlando, Atlanta, and Charlotte have been playing pretty much as terrible as their records show. The fact that we escaped that road trip with two wins might seem pretty paltry, but somehow every other team has outdone us (the Knicks are on a 10 game losing streak). The only team doing somewhat well, surprisingly, is Toronto. MoPete is on a hot streak and Bosh and 

*And since I posted this last week, we've actually bettered our position and are now two games out of the 8th spot.* Two wins this week would really put us there. We actually PLAY against Philly this Thursday, which could swing a full game right there, and again on the 25th. They're also matched up against San Antonio, Cleveland, Milwaukee, and Dallas for the rest of February. We can really take advantage of the rest of this month before the hell week begins in March.

If we can beat Sac-town this time, steal one from Milwaukee, beat Philly twice and even take down Minnesota, we could end this February 4-2 or even 5-1. This is a crucial time where our playoff hopes could seriously swing big.

We closed out last season 20-12 after the AS break, mostly without Eddy and Deng. I think this team has got what it takes to finish out the last part of the season strong this year as well, and I think we'd only need to go about 500 the rest of the course, as long as we have key wins over Philly, to nab that 8th spot in the playoffs. If we can exceed that (maybe finish the season 18-14), we'd be a 40-win team. With so many of the borderline teams looking pretty terrible, I think we'd be able to pull it through.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Philadelphia picked up a huge win tonight in SA. Not good for our cause.

And Indiana beat Milwaukee. While that brings Milwaukee closer to us, I think our best hope for those two to fall is Indiana.

Paul Pierce just forced OT vs. Cleveland. Hopefully the Cavs'll win and keep Boston off our tail.

Orlando lost, which is good.

Toronto lost, which is good.


----------



## giantkiller7

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

ATL's gotta work on that 4-20 road record... but if they make the playoffs you will instantly be elevated to god status.


----------



## ndistops

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Eff you San Antonio. What good are you if you can't beat the teams directly in front of us? :curse:


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

^^ At least they are good for giving us road wins


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Yeah, I was watching that SA/Philly game from the bowling alley last night. GOSH. That was some killer stuff that AI pulled out of nowhere.

Do you ever stop and wonder if our team would resemble Philly if we DID get that "star" player? I mean, Iggy <-> Deng (not in terms of direct skills or abilities but in terms of how much generally they help their teams), Dalembert <-> the real Tyson (Dalembert a bit better), Webber is the PF that can score, rebound, and pass out of the post (we don't have anyone like him), Korver is about as good as Noch has been for us, if not better on some nights.

And if AI were on some other random team, I'd trade Duhon and Gordon and Noch to get him. He could really be that "star", the prolific scorer that takes teams on his shoulders. He's having a career year, by the way, a career high in scoring AND in FG% (!?!), quietly better than Kobe Bryant in many ways.

So why isn't Philly a contender? I'm not even saying being near the top of the East, I'm saying just a contender for a top 4 playoff seed and a long-shot for the Finals? Why, instead, are they scrapping to hold off the underachieving Bulls?

Anyway. That Sacramento game falls into the category of "should have won but didn't". These next few before the All-Star break really might make or break us.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Still 2 games out going into the All-Star break.

And I think they're going to be really focused for the rest of the season. If Pax doesn't make any personnel changes, I think it would really good for the chemistry that has begun to develop.

Look for Ben Gordon to be knocking on the door of that 20ppg stat that we all hoped he would become. Hopefully Deng will emerge as well and Tyson will just keep on doing what he's been doing. We've also been fairly fortunate with the injury situation; one injury might do some real damage to our already undersized lineup.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

I keep bumping this thread, when I might as well start a new one, but I remember that this one does exist.

FACT: While we've been on a losing skid, Philadelphia has been on one as well. They have gone 0-4 without AI. 

FACT: As a result, we still remain less than 3 games out of the 8th playoff spot.

FACT: AI is likely to return to the team for tomorrow's game. Even if he's only at 75%, the Sixers are about to start winning games again.

FACT: There's only 15 games left in the balance of our schedule. 8 of them are against sub-.500 teams (NO, Orlando twice, Charlotte, Atlanta, Toronto, Boston twice) and we still have two games against Philly.

FACT: They have a similarly easy, although not AS easy, schedule. Atlanta, Boston, Orlando twice, New York twice, Charlotte.

I think it may come down to who wins those games in that series when we play each other. It's strange that we'd still be in the running for this 8th seed after losing 7 of our last 11 games.

*FACT: WE ARE STILL NOT OUT OF IT.*


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



Showtyme said:


> I think it may come down to who wins those games in that series when we play each other. It's strange that we'd still be in the running for this 8th seed after losing 7 of our last 11 games.
> 
> *FACT: WE ARE STILL NOT OUT OF IT.*


Our hopes took a significant hit tonight. We aren't going to catch anyone if we don't win some road games here and there.

AI is back and he looks absolutely fine, even in pearl-white leggings. We're now 3.5 behind Philadelphia and only a half game (!) ahead of Boston (we've got two left against them, too). 

Here's the real problem. In an absolutely pie-in-the-sky, extremely homeristic scenario, let's imagine Philadelphia finishes poorly and loses both remaining games to us, or that Milwaukee/Washington/Indy falls apart, and that 39-43 is good enough to snag an 8 spot with or without a tiebreaker. *We have to go 10-4 from this point just to get to 39 wins.*

Believe it or not, I don't think 10-4 is utterly impossible -- the bigger question is whether one of the other teams will drop to us. But to reach 10-4, tonight had to have been the last hiccup. We don't have any margin for error anymore, and one more loss to Philadelphia or Boston would probably seal our fate.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

GIVE UP! lol

the bulls aren't going to the playoffs man..

I admire the fact that ya'll still have faith but be realistic.....

they aren't going on ANY runs any time soon.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



The ROY said:


> GIVE UP! lol
> 
> the bulls aren't going to the playoffs man..
> 
> I admire the fact that ya'll still have faith but be realistic.....
> 
> they aren't going on ANY runs any time soon.


The only realistic shot we really have is if we beat Philly both times we play them at this point.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



Rhyder said:


> The only realistic shot we really have is if we beat Philly both times we play them at this point.


That's just two wins, and I think it's achievable.

But the problem is that we're in a slump near the end of the season, while they are about to go on fire. We have to match them, win by win, THEN beat them twice, and then have them lose one and have us win one to catch up.

I'll do up the schedule as of before tonight's game, because I think it was a good starting point to look at the playoff picture. I will list the opponent, our "supposed" outcome in parenthesis, and our real outcome. I'll do the same for Philly.


(L) L Indiana
(W) NO
(W) Boston
(W) Orlando
(W) Charlotte
(L) Boston
(L) Indiana
(W) Philadelphia
(W) Philadelphia
(L) New Jersey
(W) Atlanta
(L) Washington
(L) Miami
(W) Orlando
(W) Toronto

This is accounting that we lose once to Boston out of the two games we play them, and that we beat Philly twice (a tough feat but let's say it's possible).

Philly:

(W) W Atlanta
(W) Orlando
(L) Indiana
(L) Detroit
(W) New York
(W) New York
(L) Cleveland
(L) Chicago
(W) Boston
(L) Chicago
(L) Washington
(L) New Jersey
(W) Orlando
(L) New Jersey
(W) Charlotte

As of yesterday, they are projected to win 7 games, while we're projected to win 9, if we beat them the two times we play them. If we sweep them in the remaining two games, we'll own the tiebreaker.

The truth is, we really need to win 3 of the next 4, because it's the cushiest part of our schedule for the rest of the season. Losing to Detroit is expected; Philly beating Atlanta is expected. But if we play "as expected" with the exception of playing up to Philly and beating them twice, then we'll be in the playoffs.

That's how ridiculous the 8th seed race is, and how terribly soft our schedules are.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Cart before the horse.

Stop the 4 game losing streak should be the 1st priority.


----------



## ScottMay

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



Showtyme said:


> That's just two wins, and I think it's achievable.
> 
> But the problem is that we're in a slump near the end of the season, while they are about to go on fire. We have to match them, win by win, THEN beat them twice, and then have them lose one and have us win one to catch up.
> 
> I'll do up the schedule as of before tonight's game, because I think it was a good starting point to look at the playoff picture. I will list the opponent, our "supposed" outcome in parenthesis, and our real outcome. I'll do the same for Philly.
> 
> 
> (L) L Indiana
> (W) NO
> (W) Boston
> (W) Orlando
> (W) Charlotte
> (L) Boston
> (L) Indiana
> (W) Philadelphia
> (W) Philadelphia
> (L) New Jersey
> (W) Atlanta
> (L) Washington
> (L) Miami
> (W) Orlando
> (W) Toronto
> 
> This is accounting that we lose once to Boston out of the two games we play them, and that we beat Philly twice (a tough feat but let's say it's possible).
> 
> Philly:
> 
> (W) W Atlanta
> (W) Orlando
> (L) Indiana
> (L) Detroit
> (W) New York
> (W) New York
> (L) Cleveland
> (L) Chicago
> (W) Boston
> (L) Chicago
> (L) Washington
> (L) New Jersey
> (W) Orlando
> (L) New Jersey
> (W) Charlotte
> 
> As of yesterday, they are projected to win 7 games, while we're projected to win 9, if we beat them the two times we play them. If we sweep them in the remaining two games, we'll own the tiebreaker.
> 
> The truth is, we really need to win 3 of the next 4, because it's the cushiest part of our schedule for the rest of the season. Losing to Detroit is expected; Philly beating Atlanta is expected. But if we play "as expected" with the exception of playing up to Philly and beating them twice, then we'll be in the playoffs.
> 
> That's how ridiculous the 8th seed race is, and how terribly soft our schedules are.


Showtyme, unless I'm missing something, the scenario above has us finishing 38-44 and the Sixers 39-43.

We'd have to go 10-4 in our last fourteen, have the Sixers go 7-8, win both games vs. the Sixers, and hope Boston doesn't pass us as well (only .5 back).


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



DaBullz said:


> Cart before the horse.
> 
> Stop the 4 game losing streak should be the 1st priority.


That should be the player's attitudes, definately.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



ScottMay said:


> Showtyme, unless I'm missing something, the scenario above has us finishing 38-44 and the Sixers 39-43.
> 
> We'd have to go 10-4 in our last fourteen, have the Sixers go 7-8, win both games vs. the Sixers, and hope Boston doesn't pass us as well (only .5 back).


Nope, because I included the game we played against Indiana and the game Philly played against Atlanta.

I'm a little scared about Boston, actually, because they're putting together a string of wins. Just for kicks:

(L) Cleveland
(L) Chicago
(W) New York
(W) Chicago
(W) Toronto
(L) Washington
(L) Philadelphia
(W) New York
(L) Indiana
(L) New Jersey
(W) New Jersey
(W) Cleveland
(L) Miami

Boston is projected (assuming they win the games they're "supposed" to and losing the game that they're "supposed" to) to win 6 more games through the last 13 games. And I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt that they can beat New Jersey and Cleveland once in the two times they play each of them.

Boston has the toughest schedule left of all three of our teams, and fewer games.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

*Chris Fedail (Diamond Bar, CA):* _Judging by strength of schedule, who gets the last spot in the East? Bulls or Sixers? _

*Marc Stein: (12:14 PM ET)* _Sixers. But it has nothing to do with strength of schedule. Iverson is the difference. Chicago hasn't been able to put any kind of run together and Philly has AI back. That will decide it. _



http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=11205


----------



## narek

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



mizenkay said:


> *Chris Fedail (Diamond Bar, CA):* _Judging by strength of schedule, who gets the last spot in the East? Bulls or Sixers? _
> 
> *Marc Stein: (12:14 PM ET)* _Sixers. But it has nothing to do with strength of schedule. Iverson is the difference. Chicago hasn't been able to put any kind of run together and Philly has AI back. That will decide it. _
> 
> 
> 
> http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=11205


Which explains why Philly won yesterday, right: :biggrin:


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Update. The prediction was in parenthesis, with the actual outcome next to it.

Chicago- 

(L) L Indiana
(W) W NO
(W) W Boston
(W) Orlando
(W) Charlotte
(L) Boston
(L) Indiana
(W) Philadelphia
(W) Philadelphia
(L) New Jersey
(W) Atlanta
(L) Washington
(L) Miami
(W) Orlando
(W) Toronto

Philly-

(W) W Atlanta
(W) L Orlando
(L) L Indiana
(L) Detroit
(W) New York
(W) New York
(L) Cleveland
(L) Chicago
(W) Boston
(L) Chicago
(L) Washington
(L) New Jersey
(W) Orlando
(L) New Jersey
(W) Charlotte



> On Chandler’s defensive plays at the end of the game:
> “Yeah, and Tyson had the blocks. Two of those blocks were *big league blocks*—the one from behind and the one directly on Paul [Pierce] when he came down the middle. *But we had a lot of big plays. Luol, we had an out of bounds and we ran our play right and came off the score. We were able to make our free throws.* Just a gutsy win.”


This looks like the Bulls of last year. Executing properly, details like out-of-bounds plays, looking sharp and holding onto leads, winning games with hustle and smart defensive play.

Orlando and Charlotte are coming up. If ever a time to make a move and pave the way for the mega games against Philly next week, this is it.

I would go so far as to say that since a first-round exit is appearing somewhat inevitable regardless of who makes the playoffs, those two games against Philly will be the most important games of the entire season, to both teams.

I just placed a bid on eBay for tickets to the game in Philly next week. Hope it's meaningful!


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

I'm not sure why we're giving up on catching Milwaukee. They could very easily lose 5 of their next 6 (v. Phx, @ Det, vs. Ind, @ Mia, @ Orlando, @ Memphis) while we go 5-1 or 4-2 (or even 6-0) in that same stretch.


----------



## nanokooshball

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



Frankensteiner said:


> I'm not sure why we're giving up on catching Milwaukee. They could very easily lose 5 of their next 6 (v. Phx, @ Det, vs. Ind, @ Mia, @ Orlando, @ Memphis) while we go 5-1 or 4-2 (or even 6-0) in that same stretch.


I am still not giving up on the 6th spot....

Indiana I think will take 5th spot and I think Washington could drop to 8th spot (they have a TOUGH schedule now)


----------



## kirkisgod

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Bottom line is we need to start putting a run together. I'm tired of this inconsistent stuff. We'll know if the Bulls have the heart to do this if they can beat orlando and charlotte back to back. that needs to happen to convince me we are postseason bound.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Update. The prediction was in parenthesis, with the actual outcome next to it.

Chicago-

(L) L Indiana
(W) W NO
(W) W Boston
(W) L Orlando
(W) Charlotte
(L) Boston
(L) Indiana
(W) Philadelphia
(W) Philadelphia
(L) New Jersey
(W) Atlanta
(L) Washington
(L) Miami
(W) Orlando
(W) Toronto

Philly-

(W) W Atlanta
(W) L Orlando
(L) L Indiana
(L) L Detroit
(W) New York
(W) New York
(L) Cleveland
(L) Chicago
(W) Boston
(L) Chicago
(L) Washington
(L) New Jersey
(W) Orlando
(L) New Jersey
(W) Charlotte

We are sort of "back on track". We weren't supposed to lose to Orlando, but neither was Philly. If we continue to win the games "we're supposed to win" and Philly does the same, we can be right there.

In other words, we are exactly on track to make the playoffs.


----------



## johnston797

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



Showtyme said:


> . If we continue to win the games "we're supposed to win" and Philly does the same, we can be right there.
> 
> In other words, we are exactly on track to make the playoffs.


how to you figure "we are supposed" to be beat Philly twice. I don't get it.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Does anyone really believe this team is going to go 10-4 or 9-5 to close the season? We've had two winning months so far - November and January we went 7-6 and 8-7 respectively. What on earth makes people think we're going close the season on any kind of run? It's too early to totally rule the playoffs out, but it's wishful thinking to believe that the odds are on our side.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



jbulls said:


> Does anyone really believe this team is going to go 10-4 or 9-5 to close the season? We've had two winning months so far - November and January we went 7-6 and 8-7 respectively. What on earth makes people think we're going close the season on any kind of run? It's too early to totally rule the playoffs out, but it's wishful thinking to believe that the odds are on our side.


Showtyme was simply updating his predictions of what the Bulls will have to do to make the playoffs with the actual results.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*



johnston797 said:


> how to you figure "we are supposed" to be beat Philly twice. I don't get it.


Oh yeah. In my earlier post, I stated that it would be an unlikely fortune for us to beat Philly twice, but that if we could do it, and simply win the rest of the games we're "supposed to", then we'd definitely be in.

And if we can't beat them twice when we need to, then I guess they deserve it more than we do.

Philly definitely has a tougher schedule, which Legler was commentating on in the last Sixers game. If the Bulls can just rally together and play solid ball against teams they should be able to beat, then they can really make the playoffs.

It's not all that likely, since teams like Orlando are getting hot. But I am not one to let the past be the prophet of the future... simply because we haven't had a great streak at any point, doesn't mean that we won't have one now.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Chicago-

(L) L Indiana
(W) W NO
(W) W Boston
(W) L Orlando
(W) W Charlotte
(L) Boston
(L) Indiana
(W) Philadelphia
(W) Philadelphia
(L) New Jersey
(W) Atlanta
(L) Washington
(L) Miami
(W) Orlando
(W) Toronto

Philly-

(W) W Atlanta
(W) L Orlando
(L) L Indiana
(L) L Detroit
(W) W New York
(W) New York
(L) Cleveland
(L) Chicago
(W) Boston
(L) Chicago
(L) Washington
(L) New Jersey
(W) Orlando
(L) New Jersey
(W) Charlotte

We both won in games we were supposed to win. 

But barely.

This is looking more and more like a race to the bottom.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

And, it's not impossible to catch the Pacers, who are 3 games ahead and playing pretty poorly. They have games against Milwaukee, Detroit, Chicago, Minnesota, and Orlando. They also lost to Atlanta a few nights back, and Stephen Jackson and Jermaine O'Neal are battling injuries.

This is sort of a contingency, in case Philly takes off and the next 8th seed becomes Indy.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Detroit beat writers are speculating as to who their opponent might be:



> AUBURN HILLS -- Every year, as the NBA regular season reaches its final few weeks, there are a handful of teams scratching and clawing to get into the playoffs.
> 
> The reward for the last team that gets in is a first-round matchup against a No. 1 seed. That sets up a daunting task for this season's final playoff qualifier in the Eastern Conference -- a best-of-seven game series against the dominating Pistons.
> 
> That's the fate that awaits the Philadelphia 76ers or the Chicago Bulls -- probably -- when the playoffs tip off in a little more than two weeks. The 76ers hold down the eighth and final spot in the East, 1 1/2 games in front of the Bulls.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Chicago (33-40)*
> 
> _*The Bulls might provide a little more excitement in a playoff series, as the teams have shared a bit of snippiness this season.*
> 
> The Pistons swept the season series, 4-0, but forward Andres Nocioni and coach Scott Skiles accused the Pistons of being whiners. Hamilton was tossed from a game at the United Center on Feb. 24 after some verbal jousting with Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> The Pistons and Bulls have not met in the playoffs since 1991, when the Michael Jordan-led Bulls swept the Pistons in the Eastern finals.
> 
> Like the 76ers, the Bulls might be feeling the urgency of their situation. They have won four of their last five, after dropping four straight in mid-March.
> 
> "Six to 10 games ago, a lot of us didn't realize the position we were in," Hinrich said._
> 
> Remaining schedule: Indiana, at Philadelphia, Philadelphia, New Jersey, at Atlanta, Washington, at Miami, at Orlando, Toronto.




Detroit News


----------



## step

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Snippiness, what in the earth is that, is it even a word?


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference*

Chicago-

(L) L Indiana
(W) W NO
(W) W Boston
(W) L Orlando
(W) W Charlotte
(L) W Boston
(L) W Indiana
(W) Philadelphia
(W) Philadelphia
(L) New Jersey
(W) Atlanta
(L) Washington
(L) Miami
(W) Orlando
(W) Toronto

Philly-

(W) W Atlanta
(W) L Orlando
(L) L Indiana
(L) L Detroit
(W) W New York
(W) W New York
(L) L Cleveland
(L) Chicago
(W) Boston
(L) Chicago
(L) Washington
(L) New Jersey
(W) Orlando
(L) New Jersey
(W) Charlotte

We're winning games we weren't "supposed" to win, and as long as we don't totally collapse, I think we can make our way in. I think that even if we only take one of these two Philly games, we'll still get in. Philly has Washington, NJ twice, and Orlando for four out of its last five games. That's nasty. We get Orlando, Toronto and Atlanta in the balance of our schedule. I really think it's going to happen!

1/2 game behind Philly. I just bid on tickets on eBay to go to the game tonight, hope I can get it.

2 games behind Indiana and they have Detroit, Minnesota and Orlando left on the schedule.

For those who doubted... never underestimate how bad Philly can be! :cheers: 

And we're doing our part as well, winning games and going on improbable streaks. Can't ever say that these guys were quitters and gave up.


----------



## VincentVega

*Hello, Playoffs.*

How are you?


----------



## Pippenatorade

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

We're good. But unfortunately we only have a four night vacancy.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

After tonight:

.5 games ahead of Philly
.5/1.5 games behind Indy
1.5 games behind Milwaukee


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

I'm gonna f*****g kill you if we end up choking.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

SPMJ, looks like you wil stay out of jail for tonight anyway. No need to kill anyone. 

1/2 game ahead of Philly!!! Wooo-hoo.


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

Can't blow it though, 0.5 games isn't much. Though the Sixers aren't exactly looking good lately.
Looks like Indiana's gonna pull it out against Toronto, so we're still 1.5 behind them.


----------



## r1terrell23

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

Philly has a killer remaining schedule. If we win Saturday I will feel very good about our chances.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

Arrgghh! Not watching the game but the Magic were up 1 on the Bucks with 20 seconds left, and THEY FOULED MICHAEL REDD WHAT THE HELL. We could've used a Bucks loss. But anyways, great win tonight...but even though we have a soft schedule the rest of the way, we cannot let up! How huge would that be to go into the playoffs with some positive momentum, as opposed to backing in...heck, maybe we could even win a game in the 1st round.

But there is still much basketball to play

(Edit: I'm listening to the Sixers pregame as I live in Philly, and the guy starts off: GOOD NEWS SIXERS FANS!!!!! THE SIXERS ARE NOW 8 GAMES AWAY FROM GOLFING SEASON!!! haha he is totally ripping into the sixers it's hilarious).


----------



## GB

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

Bulls are winners. :yes:


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

Looks like Milwaukee lost, so we're 2 behind them, and 1.5 behind Indiana.
Indiana's schedule ends on a fairly easy note, so I would imagine we won't catch them.

I think Milwaukee's schedule is still pretty difficult from here on out, so we might have a chance there.


----------



## darlets

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

The main difference between ours and the 76ers schedule is 
we play Atlanta away and toronto at home
and they paly NJ away and Charlotte away

Schedules
Back to back
bulls 2
philly 2
pacers 2
wizards 2

Home/away
4/3 Bulls
3/5 Philly 
4/4 Pacers
3/5 Wizards

Our remaining games:
Sat 8 Philadelphia 
Tue 11 New Jersey 
Wed 12 @ Atlanta 
Fri 14 Washington 
Sun 16 @ Miami 
Mon 17 @ Orlando 
Wed 19 Toronto 

76ers
Fri 7 Boston 
Sat 8 @ Chicago 
Mon 10 Washington 
Wed 12 @ New Jersey 
Fri 14 @ Miami 
Sat 15 @ Orlando 
Tue 18 New Jersey 
Wed 19 @ Charlotte 

Pacers
Fri 7 @ New York 
Sun 9 @ Detroit 
Mon 10 New York 
Wed 12 Boston 
Fri 14 Minnesota
Sat 15 @ Charlotte
Mon 17 @ Toronto 
Wed 19 Orlando 

Wizards
Fri 7 @ Atlanta
Sat 8 Miami 
Mon 10 @ Philadelphia 
Wed 12 @ Milwaukee 
Fri 14 @ Chicago 
Sun 16 Cleveland 
Tue 18 Milwaukee 
Wed 19 @ Detroit


----------



## dkg1

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

Man do the Wizards have a rough schedule the rest of the way or what?


----------



## 7RINGS?

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*

If we beat the sixers this next game it will put us in real nice shape.It's funny how the Bulls wait until the end of the season to turn it up!It's about time.Its like they were outta shape the whole season or something.Anyways big shout to Noc by far the guy thats been carrying the Bulls on his back. :cheers:


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Hello, Playoffs.*



truebluefan said:


> SPMJ, looks like you wil stay out of jail for tonight anyway. No need to kill anyone.
> 
> 1/2 game ahead of Philly!!! Wooo-hoo.



SPMJ has a very valid point. and i am just superstitious enough to merge this into showtyme's existing official playoff thread. it's when we get that darling little 'X' next to our name that we can sing and crow. not that i believe in jinxes necessarily, but...




we got some basketball left to play. 


(and i am very optimistic)


----------



## darlets

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

I'm a little concerned that our win streak isn't against high quality oppositions. The last two games have been good victories and hopefully we'll continue the streak next game. But it will be very interesting to see how we stack up against N.J the game after that as a gauge to where we are truely at.


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*



darlets said:


> I'm a little concerned that our win streak isn't against high quality oppositions. The last two games have been good victories and hopefully we'll continue the streak next game. But it will be very interesting to see how we stack up against N.J the game after that as a gauge to where we are truely at.


That is true. But, to be optimistic, at least most of these bad opponents have had something to play for.


----------



## jbulls

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

We control our fate, which is nice, but we're half a game up with 7 games left - including 3 playoff teams and a hot Orlando squad. I'm optimistic but let's not start counting chickens.


----------



## darlets

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

I was looking at the eastern standings.

We have the forth best road record in the east and the 12th best(?) home record.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*



darlets said:


> I was looking at the eastern standings.
> 
> We have the forth best road record in the east and the 12th best(?) home record.


And that road record is skewed because of the number of games we were losing by such small margins, etc.

The fact is, we're a different team now than we were earlier in the season. I just hope we can leapfrog the Pacers by running the table or losing just 1 (even though we're 2 games behind, I really feel like that's what it will take, and I think it's possible) and face Miami. Even though Shaq is dominant inside, and they're sort of saving him for the playoffs, I think they'll have more trouble guarding us. Shaq and Wade anchor the defense as well as the offense, but by not being a big-man oriented offense, we sort of neutralize Shaq. He will shut down Tyson Chandler on offense, easy, and he'll intimidate in the paint for our slashers, but we're primarily a jump shooting team in any event.

We haven't beaten either team all season, which just goes to show how slim our chances are in the first place. But against Miami, we managed 24.5 apg, while against Detroit, we averaged 17.5. We're a team that scores by creating offense for others. We got more steals, rebounds, and blocks against Miami than we did against Detroit.

If we win, we'll win by being ourselves: execution, consistent effort, and lock-down defense. But those strengths will match up better against an inconsistent Miami team than they will against a Detroit team that basically does everything we do, better, and with more talent.

I think we could take 2 games from Miami, where I think we'd be likely to get swept by Detroit.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

i think we could take a game from the pistons and possibly two (or three?) from the heat.

it's also entirely possibly to go 5-2 the rest of the way which would leave the bulls @ 40-42 - one game under .500 - and all things considered, that would be pretty ****ing good. 

i see this:

v. Sixers W (that's right AI we got your tie-breaker)
v Nets L (they're playing amazing ball)
@ Hawks L (but don't panic)
v. Wiz W (don't really have a witty thing here, just want to beat these guys)
@ Heat W (they're resting guys, we play HARD)
@ Magic W (get revenge for our previous collapse)
v. Raptors W (last home game, plus, hey, it's the Raptors)



it could happen


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

*Matt (Philadelphia):* _Do you think the 76ers can fight back to grab that 8th playoff spot back from the Bulls lead by veterans Iverson and Webber? _

* Ric Bucher:* _I said on TV Tuesday that Philly and the Pacers would take the last two playoff spots. *Then I saw the Bulls-Pacers live, spent some time with their respective players and coaches, and caught Sixers-Bulls. The Bulls are the least all-around talented team of the three, but they have the best chemistry and to a man are committed to making the playoffs.* The Pacers have the easiest schedule and play much better D than the Sixers. Philly, to me, is not going to climb back in and that is an outrage, to channel Tony Bruno. No *way* that team should even be fighting for a playoff spot in the East. But they are a fractured team. Somewhere, methinks, Jim O'Brien is smiling. 
_




:yes:

i think this might be the most positive thing Bucher has said about the Bull in a loooonnngg time.



http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=11318


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

I definetely agree with the chemistry statement, our players really seem to play as a team when it is needed the most.


----------



## cima

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

Phili lost tonight and Indy looks like they might lose to the Knicks. good for us!


----------



## HKF

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

How can anyone conclude that Philadelphia 1-12 has more talent than Chicago? That's just stupid. Milwaukee either.

On paper these teams don't strike fear into the hearts of anyone.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*



HKF said:


> How can anyone conclude that Philadelphia 1-12 has more talent than Chicago? That's just stupid. Milwaukee either.
> 
> On paper these teams don't strike fear into the hearts of anyone.


I think a lot of people overweight star talent and overlook collective talent. I believe the Bulls are one of the deepest teams (behind Dallas, San Antonio, and Detroit), and are mistaken for a bunch of role players just because they have no one at the top of the talent pyramid.

Look at teams like Boston, Minneosota, and L.A. when Odom isn't playing well. They pretty much have one upper echelon player and nothing else. I'd much rather have our problems.


----------



## nanokooshball

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

The Washington Wiz also LOST tonight against Atlanta Hawks. We may even be able to vy for the 5th seed. It IS wishful thinking, but we can't rule out the possibility. The Wizards have such a tough schedule (even tougher than the Bucks) and they could easily go 1-6 or 2-5 in their last 7. The Bulls could also go 7-0 to 5-2 in their last 7. The Bulls laso face the Wizards one more time (it determines the tie-breaker). Bulls would have to go 6-1 and the Wiz would have to go 2-5 and we could get the 5th seed IF we win the game against the Wizards. I KNOW it's very wishful thinking, but I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility seeing how the playoff teams are tanking. 

(Also don't forget the Wiz are not good on the road at all)
Wizards' Remaining Schedule: 

(Predictions)
MIA - L
@ PHI - W
@ MIL - L
@ CHI - L
CLE - L
MIL - W
@DET - L

2-5 for an overall record of 41-41

Please don't bash me for showing an overwhelming sense of faith in the Bulls. I am just bringing this up on the board to show the light that WE DO have the chance at that seed.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

It's a legitimate point. The Bulls still have an outside chance to get the 5th seed, however, one game at a time. These games right now are the playoffs for the Bulls. An extension of it, if you will.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*



nanokooshball said:


> Please don't bash me for showing an overwhelming sense of faith in the Bulls. I am just bringing this up on the board to show the light that WE DO have the chance at that seed.


That's why I have them as a team to watch in the "Magic Number" thread. :biggrin:


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*



nanokooshball said:


> The Washington Wiz also LOST tonight against Atlanta Hawks. We may even be able to vy for the 5th seed. It IS wishful thinking, but we can't rule out the possibility. The Wizards have such a tough schedule (even tougher than the Bucks) and they could easily go 1-6 or 2-5 in their last 7. The Bulls could also go 7-0 to 5-2 in their last 7. The Bulls laso face the Wizards one more time (it determines the tie-breaker). Bulls would have to go 6-1 and the Wiz would have to go 2-5 and we could get the 5th seed IF we win the game against the Wizards. I KNOW it's very wishful thinking, but I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility seeing how the playoff teams are tanking.
> 
> (Also don't forget the Wiz are not good on the road at all)
> Wizards' Remaining Schedule:
> 
> (Predictions)
> MIA - L
> @ PHI - W
> @ MIL - L
> @ CHI - L
> CLE - L
> MIL - W
> @DET - L
> 
> 2-5 for an overall record of 41-41
> 
> Please don't bash me for showing an overwhelming sense of faith in the Bulls. I am just bringing this up on the board to show the light that WE DO have the chance at that seed.


More help for the Bulls?: <A href="http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/39883/20060408/arenas_strains_lower_back_in_loss_at_atlanta/" target="_blank">Arenas Strains Lower Back In Loss At Atlanta</A>


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*



nanokooshball said:


> The Washington Wiz also LOST tonight against Atlanta Hawks. We may even be able to vy for the 5th seed. It IS wishful thinking, but we can't rule out the possibility. The Wizards have such a tough schedule (even tougher than the Bucks) and they could easily go 1-6 or 2-5 in their last 7. The Bulls could also go 7-0 to 5-2 in their last 7. The Bulls laso face the Wizards one more time (it determines the tie-breaker). Bulls would have to go 6-1 and the Wiz would have to go 2-5 and we could get the 5th seed IF we win the game against the Wizards. I KNOW it's very wishful thinking, but I don't think it is out of the realm of possibility seeing how the playoff teams are tanking.
> 
> (Also don't forget the Wiz are not good on the road at all)
> Wizards' Remaining Schedule:
> 
> (Predictions)
> MIA - L
> @ PHI - W
> @ MIL - L
> @ CHI - L
> CLE - L
> MIL - W
> @DET - L
> 
> 2-5 for an overall record of 41-41
> 
> Please don't bash me for showing an overwhelming sense of faith in the Bulls. I am just bringing this up on the board to show the light that WE DO have the chance at that seed.


It's a valid point, but some of those games don't have playoff impliciations. Cleveland is basically set in that 4 seed, even if they overtake NJ's record, because Detroit is 1st in the division, and Miami's pretty firm on that 2 seed as well, 3 games ahead of the Nets. Detroit's last game of the season will almost definitely not have heavy minutes for most of its starters. Miami is also going to start resting its stars, I think, because an injured Wade really hurt them in the playoffs last year and they desperately need Shaq at full strength. 

If anyone on that list is motivated, Milwaukee is (who they play twice), in order to hold off Indiana. Facing the Nets in the 3-6 matchup is far more appealing than facing the Heat in a 2-7 matchup. Milwaukee could hand them two losses. Chicago and Philly are also both very motivated teams right now, as they're scrapping to the finish line for the playoff berth at all. If Washington ends up losing one to Cleveland or Miami at home, they could go 2-5, but I don't see it being too much worse than that, unless Arenas really is seriously hurt. But then again, Washington is 2-0 without Arenas in the lineup, so they can still win games without him.

It's an outside outside outside chance, but yes, it's definitely something worth mentioning.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

Chicago-

(L) L Indiana
(W) W NO
(W) W Boston
(W) L Orlando
(W) W Charlotte
(L) W Boston
(L) W Indiana
(W) W Philadelphia
(W) Philadelphia
(L) New Jersey
(W) Atlanta
(L) Washington
(L) Miami
(W) Orlando
(W) Toronto

Philly-

(W) W Atlanta
(W) L Orlando
(L) L Indiana
(L) L Detroit
(W) W New York
(W) W New York
(L) L Cleveland
(L) L Chicago
(W) L Boston
(L) Chicago
(L) Washington
(L) New Jersey
(W) Orlando
(L) New Jersey
(W) Charlotte


This could not be working out any better. Tonight's game will secure us into the playoff berth, in my opinion, regardless of the magic numbers, simply because stepping a full 2 games ahead of Philly with our schedule being better than theirs and with our team playing hot while Philly is playing extremely cold... it's boding well. The only team that the Sixers are really "supposed" to beat from here on out is Charlotte. Orlando is definitely a different team now, and Washington and Jersey are both better teams than Philly. The Wizards might start struggling a bit, but NJ is the hottest team in the league.

They'd have to suddenly start playing way over their heads to finish the season 3-3 after tonight, in my opinion.

It's not a coast for us either, as we also face Jersey, Washington, Miami and Orlando, but we have Atlanta and Toronto in there as well, and we're generally playing much better as a team. But if we jump 2 games in front tonight, they overachieve to finish 3-3 and we finish 2-4, we'll still be ahead by one win. Even if they finish 4-2 and we go 2-4 OR if they go 3-3 and we finish 1-5, we'll have a tied record and still have the tiebreaker on them.

Tonight is everything, in my opinion. If we can win tonight, I'll actually believe fully that we're set to be in the playoffs. We'll be 1/2 game behind Indy and 1.5 games behind the Bucks.


----------



## darlets

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

we seem to be at least playing like a .500 team unlike all the other teams in the hunt. (See attachment or link)
streaks


It's worth pointing out also we have a better conference record than the pacers, so it's my understanding if we can draw level to them we get the higher seed.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5490636






> *6. Item:* _The Philadelphia 76ers and Chicago Bulls split two games this week — each winning on the other's floor — and entered this week deadlocked for the eighth and final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference._
> 
> *What this really means:* Much has been said and written about the struggles of the Sixers as a team on the floor and as an organization overall. But the circumstances of the Bulls are just as interesting. Because they elected not to gamble on the heart condition of center Eddy Curry, they dealt him to the New York Knicks in a package deal that gave them, among other things, an unprotected first round pick in the upcoming draft. Considering the Knicks will have one of the three worst records in the NBA, the Bulls have a great shot of getting the first overall selection.
> 
> What we've learned in the absence of both Curry and Antonio Davis (also lost in the trade) is that Tyson Chandler is a terrific rebounder, decent shot-blocker and barely competent offensively. Coach Scott Skiles still has them playing tough defense, with guards Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon — along with Luol Deng and Andres Nocioni up front. What they lack is an exceptional scorer up front, and whether that comes in the draft or in a package trading for the pick, this is the next step for general manager John Paxson.* Whether the Bulls edge out the Sixers (or maybe even the Pacers) to sneak into the playoffs or not, they are clearly in a better place age and talent-wise than the Sixers. Not that it's saying much, but in the shaky Eastern Conference, it's enough.*


----------



## HKF

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

Mike Kahn is an idiot. Still blaming Ron Artest for the Pacers crappy season. For shame. :nonono:


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/09/AR2006040900882.html



> Without Butler, who will be a game-time decision for tonight's game at Philadelphia, the Wizards (39-37) have dropped two straight games while losing a chance to put distance between themselves and the teams behind them in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> ...
> 
> After his team's 16th consecutive loss to the Heat, in which the Wizards scored 16 points below their average and looked disjointed at both ends of the floor after a strong first quarter, Coach Eddie Jordan did not blame injuries. Center Etan Thomas, who had started seven straight games, is expected to miss about a week with a lower back strain.
> 
> "Not having Caron and Etan -- those are two starters -- obviously hurts us," Jordan said


Yuck. This is exactly the type of game that could give Philly some momentum fodder.


----------



## 7thwatch

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*



Showtyme said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/09/AR2006040900882.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. This is exactly the type of game that could give Philly some momentum fodder.


looks like they are gonna win it too, unless washington can dig themselves out of a 9 point hole in under a minute


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

Great, looks like the Sixers will win tonight. Pretty much they are back on track now. The Bulls have to now beat an almost unbeatable NJ team, then travel overnight to Atlanta to play the Hawks who have been pretty good at home. I think our playoff run is in serious jeopardy....


----------



## 7thwatch

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*



UMfan83 said:


> Great, looks like the Sixers will win tonight. Pretty much they are back on track now. The Bulls have to now beat an almost unbeatable NJ team, then travel overnight to Atlanta to play the Hawks who have been pretty good at home. I think our playoff run is in serious jeopardy....


I am a little worried now. However, the Sixers do have a fairly difficult schedule to close out the season, so I'm still optomistic for now.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

I'm very worried as well, we really need Deng back for the remaining games.


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/

Sixers inch past Bulls in race for No. 8 spot

The 76ers beat the Wizards 105-97 Monday to move in front of Chicago in the East playoff race.


----------



## DaBullz

*Race to the finished*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=sk-rankings041006&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

With four teams angling for its final three playoff spots, the Eastern Conference is going through a bad game of musical chairs. Milwaukee, Indiana, Chicago and Philadelphia went a combined 4-11 last week as the playoff "race" was reduced to a game of "Which Three Clubs Can Stink The Least?" 

Last week, the Bulls were the only team that didn't foul the air as they went 2-1 to pull into a tie for the eighth spot. But even Chicago couldn't stand prosperity. After winning in Philadelphia to take a one-game lead on the Sixers, the Bulls proceeded to lose a rematch to Allen Iverson's team in the United Center. 

But with Milwaukee going 0-4 on the week and the Pacers losing three of four, Chicago and Philly are still alive. As a result, three of the clubs will find a seat in the postseason, but none is likely to enjoy their stay for long.


----------



## Ron Cey

*6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight*

Bulls and Sixers are 36-41.

Pacers and Bucks are 37-40.

They all play tonight. (Bulls at Hawks - Sixers at Nets - Pacers host Boston - Milwaukee hosts Washington)

If the former 2 win and the latter 2 lose, there will be a 4 way tie (excluding tie-breakers) for the final 3 spots with 4 games to play.

Going to be an exciting night of ball.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

We're back in that tie with Philly.

Something else interested said on ESPN last night. The problem with the Bulls is that they have been playing (or trying to play) at a playoff intensity all year long. When other teams reach the playoffs, they step up the work and the juice and get into that jibby leave-it-on-the-floor attitude. The Bulls are already there, so how much can they step up come playoff time?

A loss to Detroit is all but inevitable, and if matched up against Miami, the chances are better but still not very likely. But I did think that was an interesting point; we play like it's the playoffs all year long, so what happens when the playoffs actually come?


----------



## ViciousFlogging

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight*

obviously, it's imperative we take care of business tonight. Atlanta is a losing team, but they have plenty of (duplicative) talent, and JJ is a bad matchup for us. Can't come out sluggish.

Hopefully the Nets will take out their frustration over their loss to us on the 76ers, and the Wiz beat Milwaukee. I just want to make the playoffs, but getting out of the 8 seed would be tremendous.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight*

I don't live in Chicago. Has anyone heard on the radio if Lu is going to play tonight?


----------



## JRose5

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight*



ViciousFlogging said:


> obviously, it's imperative we take care of business tonight. Atlanta is a losing team, but they have plenty of (duplicative) talent, and JJ is a bad matchup for us. Can't come out sluggish.


Agreed with that, this one might not be a blowoff like one would expect. How frustrating would it be to win that one last night, then come out flat tonight and lose to the Hawks?

I didn't realize both the Bucks and Pacers were only one game ahead of us, things are about to get interesting right about now.


----------



## smARTmouf

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight*

i can't believe we have a shot at the 6th seed.

the east is awful!


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight*



Ron Cey said:


> I don't live in Chicago. Has anyone heard on the radio if Lu is going to play tonight?


deng is a game time decision. he travelled with the team.

duhon is out, according to espn1000.

duhon has also had a total of THREE epidurals to treat the back since it started to flare up.

i wonder if he might need surgery in the off-season? this is the second year this has happened to him with the wear and tear of 82 games.


----------



## kirkisgod

*Tonight is the night*

I think tonight will be a defining night for the teams at the bottom of the playoff picture in the East. Here is how the schedule looks. 

Chicago at Atlanta

Boston at Indiana

Philadelphia at New Jersey

Washington at Milwaukee

These are tough games for basically all four teams but especially Indy, Philly, and Milwaukee. Philly and us are only a game back of Indiana and Milwaukee for the 6th and 7th spots. So that makes it even more paramount the Bulls come out ready to play and not acting like its the second night of a back to back on the road.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Tonight is the night*

we already have this thread. ron cey posted it. so i will now be merging.


thanks.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Tonight is the night*

Hopefully things don't get interesting, and we just win and the other teams lose .


----------



## 7thwatch

*Re: Tonight is the night*

Its very possible that we could win and all three of our rivals could lose tonight. We have the easiest matchup, we just can't have a letdown. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Tonight is the night*



7thwatch said:


> Its very possible that we could win and all three of our rivals could lose tonight. We have the easiest matchup, we just can't have a letdown. Keep your fingers crossed.


I'm a little worried about tonight's game, to be honest. I think the Bulls laid it all out last night. I'm afraid they are going to be dragging for this 6:00 p.m. game. And that can be dangerous against a team as naturally athletic as the Hawks.


----------



## transplant

*Re: Tonight is the night*



Ron Cey said:


> I'm a little worried about tonight's game, to be honest. I think the Bulls laid it all out last night. I'm afraid they are going to be dragging for this 6:00 p.m. game. And that can be dangerous against a team as naturally athletic as the Hawks.


Ron, you have every reason to worry. A back-to-back on the road when you're short-handed is a tough situation. I don't know the stats on Bulls back-to-backs after a win, but I'm guessing it ain't good (I take it back...I checked and it looks like they're 3-5 on back-to-backs after a win). 

I guess it's gut-check time.


----------



## anorexorcist

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

Either way, I doubt it's gonna be a blowout, in either direction. Whatever happens I think it will end up being close again, just because that's the way these bulls do things, right? Always making us fans pull out our hair until the final buzzer sounds.


----------



## FreeSpeech101

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

NJ will lay down for Philly

Bulls should win close one versus the Hawks

Indiana crushes Boston

Bucks hold serve at home


----------



## darlets

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

I take your point show time, but it's important to bear in mind the last team people said that about was the Pistons. Yeah, it probably means we'll get our butts kicked in the playoffs, but as our players develop more and we get a a few more players it will hopefully mean they'll continue to play hard.


----------



## T.Shock

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

Looks like Phily and Indiana will both win keeping us tied with Phily and one back of Indiana if we hang on for the last 3 min against Atlanta. The Bucks are up 2 at halftime. Another interesting aspect, if the Wiz lose we will only be two games behind the Wiz with a game against them coming up. In my mind it's...

Detroit
Miami
New Jersey
Cleveland

and then a group of six teams (Wash, Indy, Milwaukee, Phily, Us, Orlando) who are about the same.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

Pacers get by Boston
Sixers crushing the Nets

Booo


----------



## BG7

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

So right now, if Milwaukee loses, it'll be after tiebreakers.

6. Indiana
7. Milwaukee
8. Chicago
--------
9. Philidalphia

but if we can isolate milwaukee, I didn't check yet, but it would go to the record against Eastern conference playoff teams tiebreaker.


----------



## HKF

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

East is really brutal right now:

5. Washington 39-39 *pending loss to Milwaukee*
6. Milwaukee 38-40
7. Indiana 38-40
8. Chicago 37-41
-------------------
9. Philadelphia 37-41 -- 
10. Orlando 34-44 3 GB


----------



## AnaMayShun

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*



HKF said:


> East is really brutal right now:
> 
> 5. Washington 39-39 *pending loss to Milwaukee*
> 6. Milwaukee 38-40
> 7. Indiana 38-40
> 8. Chicago 37-41
> -------------------
> 9. Philadelphia 37-41 --
> 10. Orlando 34-44 3 GB


Wow, i didn't realized that the Bulls could make it all the way up to 5 best record if they win out and the teams ahead lose 2 games or more in their last 4/5 games.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*



HKF said:


> East is really brutal right now:
> 
> 5. Washington 39-39 *pending loss to Milwaukee*
> 6. Milwaukee 38-40
> 7. Indiana 38-40
> 8. Chicago 37-41
> -------------------
> 9. Philadelphia 37-41 --
> 10. Orlando 34-44 3 GB


So we would be 2 games from the 5 seed and 3 games from the 10 seed.

What a mess.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Official Thread: 2006 Playoff picture- the Eastern Conference (merged)*

It appears that Philly is killing NJ (they're just laying down and dying for everyone huh). Indiana beat Boston, and the only hope is that Milwaukee can lose to Washington tonight. 

This is exciting, but not that fun. It's really tough to tell which team is going to be left out of the bubble, and we're the most injured.


----------



## HKF

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

Thursday:
Orlando @ San Antonio *they lose and they're out*

Friday:
Washington @ Chicago
Philadelphia @ Miami
Milwaukee @ New York
Minnesota @ Indiana


Orlando (which has won 10 of their last 11 games) is the ultimate spoiler. After the Spurs, they play:

Philadelphia
Chicago
@Indiana

If the Magic beat the Spurs, they'd need both the Bulls and Philly to lose out to make the playoffs (or the Bucks to lose to the Wizards tonight and keep losing as well).


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

Ford strips Arenas

Bucks by 3, 1.4 left

Ugh


----------



## JRose5

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*



KHinrich12 said:


> So we would be 2 games from the 5 seed and 3 games from the 10 seed.
> 
> What a mess.


That'd be crazy to get up to the 5th seed, I don't see it happening but that would be nice if it did, I'd love to play Cleveland.

I don't know about the remainder of our schedule, gives me cause for concern.
We always seem to have a tough time with Washington, and Miami is of course a tough game too.
Also the Magic can't be considered a necessarily easy game anymore. We do have the Raptors game though, so that's about as good as you can ask for. Can't get sloppy though, or they can steal one from you too.


----------



## HKF

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

So now it's a 4 game mad dash to the playoffs. 

5. Washington 39-39: @ Chicago, Cleveland, Milwaukee, @ Detroit
6. Milwaukee 38-40: @ New York, Atlanta, Detroit, @ Washington
7. Indiana 38-40: Minnesota, @ Charlotte, @ Toronto, Orlando
8. Chicago 37-41: Washington, @ Miami, @ Orlando, Toronto
9. Philadelphia 37-41: @ Miami, @ Orlando, New Jersey, @ Charlotte
10. Orlando 34-44: @ San Antonio, Philadelphia, Chicago, @ Indiana

Here's how I see it:
Washington goes 1-3: losing @ Chicago and Detroit and to Cleveland
Indiana goes 4-0: self-explanatory
Milwaukee goes 2-2: loses last two games to Washington and Detroit
Chicago goes 2-2: losing @ Miami and Orlando
Philadelphia goes 1-3: loses to @ Orlando and Miami and to New Jersey
Orlando goes 2-2: loses to San Antonio and Indiana

Final Eastern Projections:

5. Indiana Pacers 42-40 (vs. Cleveland Cavaliers)
6. Milwaukee 40-42 (vs. New Jersey Nets) *tie breaker over Washington*
7. Washington 40-42 (vs. Miami Heat)
8. Chicago Bulls 39-43 (vs. Detroit Pistons)
----------------------
9. Philadelphia 76ers 38-44 
10. Orlando Magic 36-46


----------



## BG7

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

No reason why we shouldn't win out the rest of the way. Orlando and Toronto have nothing to play for, Washington has been dogging it, and Miami hopefully will be resting somewhat for the playoffs.

I don't know, but it'll probaly end up something along the lines of:

5. Indiana pacers (they practically fall into this spot with the easy schedule)
6. Chicago Bulls (pretty easy sched. rest of the way, playing strong.
7. Washington Wizards (sliding)
8. Philidalphia 76ers (playing better now)

I'd rather just have Philly/Washington/Indiana/Milwaukee lose the rest of their games, while the Bulls win the rest, but thats just me. But Indiana has a pretty easy schedule, but the good thing about the NBA is no win is ever a lock.


----------



## HKF

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

Orlando has won something like 11 games in a row at home and 10 of their last 11 games period. Why would you think playing them would be easy? They are still not mathematically eliminated from the playoffs.


----------



## FreeSpeech101

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*



FreeSpeech101 said:


> NJ will lay down for Philly
> 
> Bulls should win close one versus the Hawks
> 
> Indiana crushes Boston
> 
> Bucks hold serve at home


Made a lot of dough tonight, this is easily the best time to bet on NBA games with all the tanking going on...


----------



## nanokooshball

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*



FreeSpeech101 said:


> Made a lot of dough tonight, this is easily the best time to bet on NBA games with all the tanking going on...


Wow I can't believe you called all those games...


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

We have a hard schedule left, 

Orlando is playing as well as any team in the east right now. It wont be easy. Miami is never easy. Washington without Duhon and Deng will be very, very hard. 

It can go either way but its up to the players now. They have to come ready every night. 

If Gordons ankle is ok, we have a chance.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: 6th-8th Seeds: Big Night Tonight (merged)*

I'm going to merge this with the other playoff thread (and any other playoff comments) into a stickied thread.


----------



## Ron Cey

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

Everyone won. Poop.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

*Edward-chicago:* Are the Bulls going to make to the playoffs? And if so how far will they go? 

* Chris Sheridan: (12:17 PM ET )*_ Big one tonight against the Wizards, but with the way they've been coming on down the stretch, and with the way Nocioni has been carrying them, I think they're going to get in. Back in 1999, by the way, I saw Nocioni throw down a dunk over Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett at tan Olympic qualifying game that still qualifies as one of my Top 5 Vicious Dunks of All Time. Peter May of the Boston Globe was at that US-Argentina game in San Juan, too, and he still loves talking about that dunk. 
_


:greatjob:


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



mizenkay said:


> *Edward-chicago:* Are the Bulls going to make to the playoffs? And if so how far will they go?
> 
> * Chris Sheridan: (12:17 PM ET )*_ Big one tonight against the Wizards, but with the way they've been coming on down the stretch, and with the way Nocioni has been carrying them, I think they're going to get in. Back in 1999, by the way, I saw Nocioni throw down a dunk over Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett at tan Olympic qualifying game that still qualifies as one of my Top 5 Vicious Dunks of All Time. Peter May of the Boston Globe was at that US-Argentina game in San Juan, too, and he still loves talking about that dunk.
> _
> 
> 
> :greatjob:


We NEED to get a copy of that clip. I'd seriously LOVE to see it.

Go Bulls!


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

Boy, it'll be interesting if we beat the Wizards, and Philly and Milwaukee win. 1 game separating the 5-9 seeds, with Orlando biting at the heels. Ridiculous. With Washington's schedule, I think it's an actualy possibility that they don't even make the playoffs. All the other teams seem to be turning things up, and they're starting to melt down with a pretty brutal remaining stretch of games.

I actually think these last two weeks have been really valuable for this team.


----------



## McBulls

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

It looks a lot like last year, with all the casualties. 
Fortunately most of the wounded are still capable of playing (with the notable exception of Songalia).
The physical style the Bulls play takes its toll this time of year.
It's good that Skiles seems to have a knack for keeping the bench players sharp and ready.


----------



## rlucas4257

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Philly is playing like a team with absolutely no interest in making the playoffs. They are getting spanked tonight. A team with Iverson, Webber, Iggy and Dalembeurt, in the weak-*** East should be cleaning up. You could point at the coaching but it hasnt been right there for 5 years. I think its time they get rid of Iverson and enter the Oden sweepstakes next year. Maybe even dump Webber. Go young and build. But Philly might be too tough a town to do that in. Its not a forgiving place like Chicago.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



rlucas4257 said:


> Philly is playing like a team with absolutely no interest in making the playoffs. They are getting spanked tonight. A team with Iverson, Webber, Iggy and Dalembeurt, in the weak-*** East should be cleaning up. You could point at the coaching but it hasnt been right there for 5 years. I think its time they get rid of Iverson and enter the Oden sweepstakes next year. Maybe even dump Webber. Go young and build. But Philly might be too tough a town to do that in. Its not a forgiving place like Chicago.


Yeah, it's definintely time for them. Trade Iverson for some young players & draft picks. I don't know what they could do with Webber though, nobody wants that contract.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



rlucas4257 said:


> Philly is playing like a team with absolutely no interest in making the playoffs. They are getting spanked tonight. A team with Iverson, Webber, Iggy and Dalembeurt, in the weak-*** East should be cleaning up. You could point at the coaching but it hasnt been right there for 5 years. I think its time they get rid of Iverson and enter the Oden sweepstakes next year. Maybe even dump Webber. Go young and build. But Philly might be too tough a town to do that in. Its not a forgiving place like Chicago.


You're right. I think the AI era in philly is coming to an end very soon. They need to get rid of Webber as well but that may be harder to do.


----------



## step

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



> You're right. I think the AI era in philly is coming to an end very soon. They need to get rid of Webber as well but that may be harder to do.


Webber has a player option this summer, I wonder if he'd forfiet the $44M remaining on his contract just so he could leave. I've seen people to crazier things before.

I wonder who they could trade AI to, not sure how willing most teams would be. Memphis wants him, and they do have Eddie Jones' expiring contract to boot.


----------



## TripleDouble

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



rlucas4257 said:


> Philly is playing like a team with absolutely no interest in making the playoffs. They are getting spanked tonight. A team with Iverson, Webber, Iggy and Dalembeurt, in the weak-*** East should be cleaning up. You could point at the coaching but it hasnt been right there for 5 years. I think its time they get rid of Iverson and enter the Oden sweepstakes next year. Maybe even dump Webber. Go young and build. But Philly might be too tough a town to do that in. Its not a forgiving place like Chicago.


I don't get it either. Superstar? Check. Scoring bigman? Check. Defensive intimidator. Check. Do it all ultra role player. Check. You'd think that alone would at least get them 45-50 wins.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

We have a magic number of 2 now against the 76ers.

2 wins were in.

1 win/1 loss for sixers were in.

2 losses for Sixers, were in. So right now, it looks like, were in. Definitely not the sentiment a month ago, we looked lethargic then.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



step said:


> Webber has a player option this summer, I wonder if he'd forfiet the $44M remaining on his contract just so he could leave. I've seen people to crazier things before.
> 
> I wonder who they could trade AI to, not sure how willing most teams would be. Memphis wants him, and they do have Eddie Jones' expiring contract to boot.


No way. The aging superstar past his prime never gives up the last few, really really rich years on his deal.

I would never expect that to happen.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

The Magic are going to have to get lucky to make it.

They need to go 3-0, have us go 0-3, and the Sixers go 1-2. That literally is the only scenario left for them.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



sloth said:


> The Magic are going to have to get lucky to make it.
> 
> They need to go 3-0, have us go 0-3, and the Sixers go 1-2. That literally is the only scenario left for them.


 or 
1) hire prostitutes for the bulls players have a big scandal
2) ?????
3) profit


----------



## step

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



> They need to go 3-0, have us go 0-3, and the Sixers go 1-2. That literally is the only scenario left for them.


It's sad, as they're playing quite well too.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Dont feel bad for Orlando should they miss the playoffs, they have a bright future. Better than Phillys! Better than many teams in the east.


----------



## step

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



> Dont feel bad for Orlando should they miss the playoffs, they have a bright future. Better than Phillys! Better than many teams in the east.


Yes their future is bright, but that still doesn't dismiss the present, it's just a shame they left this run a bit too late.


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Didn't the Heat just lock up the #2 seed last night? If so, I'd say that'd help our chances on Sunday. No way will they be as motivated as us for that game. With a little bit of luck, they might even sit some of their regulars that are nicked up.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



rosenthall said:


> Didn't the Heat just lock up the #2 seed last night? If so, I'd say that'd help our chances on Sunday. No way will they be as motivated as us for that game. With a little bit of luck, they might even sit some of their regulars that are nicked up.


That they did. :banana:


----------



## BG7

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Why do the people say the Magic are the only deserving team, but are the one that is going to be left out?

On March 22nd, the Bulls were 4 games ahead of the Magic.

24 days later, the Bulls are 3 games ahead of the Magic. If the Magic are so good, surely they would have gained more than 1 game over 24 days on this undeserving Bulls team. Heck, Bulls if they win against Orlando, will probaly finish the season 4 games ahead or more on the Magic, so the Magic might have even lost ground to the Bulls since March 22nd (when their streak began), so why are the Magic more deserving again?


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

I don't have a problem with the Magic saying they are a great team now because they are. 

but I do have a problem with some magic fans who say they deserve to be in it over the Bulls or the Pacers, 76ers or the Wizards. That's why you play an entire season. 

The Warriors were great last year towards the end of the year but it didn't matter. It just gives hope for them the next year. The Magic are playing so well right now, it's ridicoulous and I wish they were in the playoffs. I know it's killing them right now because they are probably a top 10 team and playing the best basketball i've seen in years. They probably could rip through some teams in the east.

I'm watching the 76ers-Magic game now. and AI better watch it. He's got one technical already and Webber had to pull Iverson back from the ref.

Magic go on a 13-4 tear to end the quarter. It was 29-25 Magic with a few minutes left but the quarter ended with the Magic up 37-27.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



sloth said:


> Why do the people say the Magic are the only deserving team, but are the one that is going to be left out?
> 
> On March 22nd, the Bulls were 4 games ahead of the Magic.
> 
> 24 days later, the Bulls are 3 games ahead of the Magic. If the Magic are so good, surely they would have gained more than 1 game over 24 days on this undeserving Bulls team. Heck, Bulls if they win against Orlando, will probaly finish the season 4 games ahead or more on the Magic, so the Magic might have even lost ground to the Bulls since March 22nd (when their streak began), so why are the Magic more deserving again?


 I know how you feel. That's why I can't wait to watch the magic vs Bulls. I hope they aren't mathmatically eliminated by then. That way, there aren't any excuses and both teams will be try their hardest. Winning that game is a good indicator and if the Bulls lose, the Magic deserve the credit.

I don't like it when teams don't give other teams credit for playing well in a loss.

Skiles didn't buy the excuse that the Nets didn't care about the game because from what the coach saw, they played pretty hard.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> I know how you feel. That's why I can't wait to watch the magic vs Bulls. I hope they aren't mathmatically eliminated by then. That way, there aren't any excuses and both teams will be try their hardest. Winning that game is a good indicator and if the Bulls lose, the Magic deserve the credit.
> 
> I don't like it when teams don't give other teams credit for playing well in a loss.
> 
> Skiles didn't buy the excuse that the Nets didn't care about the game because from what the coach saw, they played pretty hard.


I for one hope that the Magic are mathematically eliminated when we play them, that just means that we beat the Heat tommrow


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Go Magic!
Go Bobcats!
Go Hawks!


----------



## step

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

You forgot one KHinrich12

Go Bulls!


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Orlando up 58-56 on the Sixers @ half


----------



## Wynn

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



KHinrich12 said:


> Go Magic!
> Go Bobcats!
> Go Hawks!


I was thinking the same thing!

How pathetic am I that I'm hoping the Bobcat, Hawk, and Magics will all win tonight?!

*Go Bull!*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Dwight Howard is a beast: he got himself a 20-20 after just 3 quarters. 

Insane.

BTW: Go Magic!


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Well the Bobcats were up 12 or so on Indiana before getting outscored by 20 in the 3rd


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Webber great plays on both ends

76ers take the lead. 90-88


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

After the Bobcats outscored the Pacers by 15 in the 2nd, the Pacers outscore the Bobs by 18 in the 3rd.

Pacers up, 65-59.

Come on Bobcats, play a great 4th please


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

76ers playing some real team ball. They look great out there, like they did when they crushed us.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Dalembert with 5 fouls, Webber with 5 fouls.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

This Orlando team is hella exciting. I look forward to them bringing this kind of energy to the league next year.

I like what Chicago and Orlando are building.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

geez louise. Dwight Howard. makes the first FT, misses the second. gets the rebound and the putback.

he got pulled down pretty hard by Korver when Dwight went for the dunk. Korver tried to help him up but Dwight knocked his hand away and chose a magic player's hand.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

wow. what an up and under move by iggy.

Iguodala is trying to take over.

Jameer so far has made some clutch shots.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Howard another rebound. after a Battie miss.

That's just nasty. That's 26 rebounds. and the 6ers have to foul.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Looks like the Magic will win. The Bulls need only to win one more game to make the playoffs.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

MAGIC WIN
MAGIC WIN
MAGIC WIN

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

28 points 26 rebounds. He's on the brink of stardom.


----------



## UMfan83

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

I can't believe that we are in this situation. 2 weeks ago if you said we would have a chance to clinch a playoff spot with games to spare I would have laughed at you.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



UMfan83 said:


> I can't believe that we are in this situation. 2 weeks ago if you said we would have a chance to clinch a playoff spot with games to spare I would have laughed at you.


 can you believe we were 29-39 as late as march 22nd?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> can you believe we were 29-39 as late as march 22nd?


That eight game losing streak really hurt the team.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Matt Caroll is single handedly downing the pacers.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

I thought it was the play of Felton that's killing Indiana.

Raymond Felton has 16 points, 7 rebounds and 14 assists


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



TwinkieTowers said:


> That eight game losing streak really hurt the team.


 I don't know too many teams that can recover from one.

Just shows how resilient these bullies are.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Bobcats down 2, with the ball, 16.4 left.

LETS GO BOBCATS!!!!


----------



## T.Shock

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> I thought it was the play of Felton that's killing Indiana.
> 
> Raymond Felton has 16 points, 7 rebounds and 14 assists


Felton has steadily become a player over the past 2-3 months. I always thought he'd be good, but not great. I'm changing my mind. Honestly, all three point guards could be all-stars at some point in their careers. Go Charlotte and Atlanta. That would put us a half game back of tying for the 5th seed.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Wow Brezec ties the game. 7 seconds left or we're heading to OT.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> I don't know too many teams that can recover from one.
> 
> Just shows how resilient these bullies are.


Ha, the Bulls will possibly have done it two years in a row.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

84-84 Bobcats-Pacers.

Primoz with the huge putback on a Felton miss


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Overtime


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

overtime. Sjax took the final shot.


----------



## nanokooshball

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



KHinrich12 said:


> Overtime


OMG.... c'mon BOBCATS


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

2 point lead early on a Jermaine jam.


----------



## nanokooshball

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

they're matching each other's shots


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

88 all

Jermaine to the line. bricks the first one.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

drains the second one.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Bobcats with 3? offensive rebounds on one possession.

Ely hits 1 of 2. Tie game. 2:53 left


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

this team the bobcats are putting on the floor is garbage. I wonder how there still in it. other than effort.

Melvin Ely, Matt Caroll, Raymond Felton, Alan Anderson, Primoz Brezec


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Granger miss, Brezec miss, Peja miss.

Bobcats timeout. Tied, 2:06 left.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

[email protected] Bucks @ Ivey drains a jumper

71-67 Hawks.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



KHinrich12 said:


> Granger miss, Brezec miss, Peja miss.
> 
> Bobcats timeout. Tied, 2:06 left.


 Those were terrible misses. Peja's and primoz's shots hit the side of the backboard...


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Pacers up 2, after FT's from Jackson.

1:32 to play


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Ely with a BIG bucket. Tie game.

Felton with a steal!!!
Foul on Granger.

Anderson misses 1st, ****
HITS 2nd.

59 seconds left, Bobcats by 1, Pacers ball


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Bobcats up 1 with 59 seconds left.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Alan Anderson hits 1 of 2 FT's

he had a breakaway reverse dunk but fouled by Granger.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

stephen just threw that ball away.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Damn Pacers still got a chance to win.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Bah Carroll misses.
Pacers ball, down 1, 15.5 left


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

I kind of expected Caroll to make that shot. That was tough posession.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Bobcats Win!


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Bobcats win. Jermaine O'Neal again trying to win with a jumpshot. LOL


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Bobcats win.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



thanks bobcats for locking NY up with the #2 worst record period.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> Bobcats win. Jermaine O'Neal again trying to win with a jumpshot. LOL


 he's way too stiff. He saw that huge space in front of him and he froze so he decided to take the jumper...He's always settling for that.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> he's way too stiff. He saw that huge space in front of him and he froze so he decided to take the jumper...He's always settling for that.


Yeah. I hate that. Oh well, he's still the Pacers' player of the game.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> he's way too stiff. He saw that huge space in front of him and he froze so he decided to take the jumper...He's always settling for that.


I want no parts of that guy...


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

let's watch the Hawks vs. Bucks. 

Go Zaza!


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Bucks have clinched a playoff birth. congrats to them.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Hmm...Bulls definitely got a wide open window now.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Josh Smith had a nice high flying dunk. That boy is amazing. 

And he hits threes.

87-83 Hawks after three.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Hawks up 4, after 3. Josh Smith with 24 points. Bogut with 20/10/6.

LETS GO HAWKS


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



KHinrich12 said:


> Hawks up 4, after 3. Josh Smith with 24 points. Bogut with 20/10/6.
> 
> LETS GO HAWKS


 they showed a great stat. Bogut has hit 25 of 33 FG's. Stotts needs to free the Bogeyman.

Magloire needs to go


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Kukoc in for Bogut. Woohoo!


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

oh guys i'm confused can someone give details where we are now?pacers are 39-41,wizards 39-41,sixers 37-43(out),orlando 36-44,ohh what a mess


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

this is Tyronne Lue's night. Man, I hate his game.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

Atlanta up 5 but they are stacking up fouls


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*



greekbullsfan said:


> oh guys i'm confused can someone give details where we are now?pacers are 39-41,wizards 39-41,sixers 37-43(out),orlando 36-44,ohh what a mess


 sixers are not out. they have to make sure the Bulls lose all their games


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

Both teams have a J. Smith and M. Williams.

How awesome


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

who has the tiebraker between you guys and Indy......


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

Mo Williams pull up jumper.

Grundy good and 1.

Maurice played some LAZY D on that. forcing Joe Smith on the help, causing the foul.

Skiles would have ripped into him.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



greekbullsfan said:


> oh guys i'm confused can someone give details where we are now?pacers are 39-41,wizards 39-41,sixers 37-43(out),orlando 36-44,ohh what a mess


As it stands right now:

5. Milwaukee 39-40
6. Washington 39-40
7. Indiana 39-41
8. Chicago 38-41
--------------
9. Philadelphia 37-43 1.5 GB
10. Orlando 36-44 2.5 GB


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Josh Smith on the turnaround jumper. IS GOOD. 

Timeout Bucks. Bucks fans Boo.

Can they really let down the confetti if the Bucks lose tonight?


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> who has the tiebraker between you guys and Philly.......



Bulls do.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> As it stands right now:
> 
> 5. Milwaukee 39-40
> 6. Washington 39-40
> 7. Indiana 39-41
> 8. Chicago 38-41
> --------------
> 9. Philadelphia 37-43 1.5 GB
> 10. Orlando 36-44 2.5 GB


so if we win tomorrow we clinch playoffs and throw officially out sixers and magic,i'm right?


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

more people in this thread than last night's game thread.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> Bulls do.



alright....

How about with Indy? I wrote the wrong thing :curse:


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> As it stands right now:
> 
> 5. Milwaukee 39-40
> 6. Washington 39-40
> 7. Indiana 39-41
> 8. Chicago 38-41
> --------------
> 9. Philadelphia 37-43 1.5 GB
> 10. Orlando 36-44 2.5 GB


It looks like we're pretty much in the playoffs. Like I said, we're playing Toronto @ home with NO Chris Bosh, that'll be an EASY win. Right now Miami & Orlando look like HANDFUL's.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

ATL up 8, Bucks go on a 6-0 run.

Hawks by 2, 7:54 left.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Lue to Zaza fakes to Donate Smith. GOOD and 1. foul on TJ Ford.

98-94 makes it, 99-94 Hawks 7:29 left


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Redd three. NO GOOD.

Lue to a cutting Josh Smith. ball loose. Bucks ball.

Kukoc to Redd downlow. layup MISS but fouled.

Boy, Kukoc can still pass after all these years.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

will heat play with their stars tomorrow?or they'll rest them,they've done their job,they locked the 2nd seed in east,no reason to play for now


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Redd misses the FT. makes the second.

Zaza running hard on the other end for the easy flush. killing his former team.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



greekbullsfan said:


> will heat play with their stars tomorrow?or they'll rest them,they've done their job,they locked the 2nd seed in east,no reason to play for now


I'm pretty sure Shaq or Wade isn't playing....maybe even both...

I know Alonzo & Jason Williams isn't....


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



greekbullsfan said:


> so if we win tomorrow we clinch playoffs and throw officially out sixers and magic,i'm right?


A Bulls win eliminates the Orlando Magic and clinches a playoff berth.

Indiana and Washington still need to win to clinch playoff berths (because Philly owns tiebreakers over both teams).


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Ford to Kukoc. off of Tyronne Lue.

Redd catch and shoot three. MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



greekbullsfan said:


> will heat play with their stars tomorrow?or they'll rest them,they've done their job,they locked the 2nd seed in east,no reason to play for now


 They have so many injuries, why risk anymore? They need to rest their guys.

I saw Jason Williams working out last game. but I hope he doesnt play.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



The ROY said:


> I'm pretty sure Shaq or Wade isn't playing....maybe even both...
> 
> I know Alonzo & Jason Williams isn't....


so posey,i hope payton and walker won't kill us


----------



## Electric Slim

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

1 more win and we're clinched, right?

Philadelphia must win their last two, and we must lose our last three, right?

My question is, what determines the tiebreakers, conference record? If so we could be as high as 5 if right? And Orlando can never catch us, right?


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

2 point game, ATL needs to stop turning it over


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

101-99 Hawks.

Johnson to Marvin. layup MISS. tips it in. GOOD 103-99


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*



greekbullsfan said:


> will heat play with their stars tomorrow?or they'll rest them,they've done their job,they locked the 2nd seed in east,no reason to play for now


no clue with Riley what he will do with shaq and wade. Williams is still out, Posey may play, Zo wont

my opinion is the starters will play about 20 minutes, and you will see a lot of the bench. Kind of like what Detroit did in their last game.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Kukoc with the no look pass runs over Lue. 103-99 Hawks 4:55 left


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Also, we do own the tiebreaker over Washington and Indiana. We are in a very strange position with Milwaukee, who, with a loss tonight, will be a half a game ahead of us both in the standings and in *conference record*, important because we are in a series tie with them. If we do end up in a tie with them, we might be able to take the 7th seed from them by improving our conference record over theirs. Both of our teams have only Eastern Conference games remaining.

There's an extremely weird and interesting possibility that we match up with Cleveland in the 4-5 seed battle. Say what you want about the terrible quality of the Eastern Conference (outside the top 4) and about our win total, but losing only one position when we lost a huge talent and a huge veteran presence with no significant additions... that's says something big about the growth of our guys as a team. I think we'll be sitting with 40 wins when all is said and done. We've won 9 of our last 11 games!!

There's also an outside chance that we could fall out of the playoffs, although we have a 1.5 game lead on Philly. It's as unlikely as anything, but it's still mathematically possible.

All in all, though, we really buckled down the stretch and I think that's a great quality of our team. A team that comes together and performs when the playoff hunt is near... that's just a great characterstic of a basketball squad.

I don't know if anyone else agrees, but this is a really sweet era of Bulls basketball, in my opinion. It might seem like trash and somewhat meaningless since there's really not that much hope on us winning it all, but it means a lot to me in the post-Jordan era.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Sorry, my mistake, Indiana clinched a playoff berth, but the Wizards still have not, because if Philly wins their last two and the Wiz lose their last 3, they're out.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

105-99 Hawks.

blocking foul on marvin Williams

Redd to shoot.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> who has the tiebraker between you guys and Indy......


Indiana...head-to-head matchup is tied, but they have the better division record.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

TJ Ford goes coast to coast. layup GOOD and 1. 

Josh Smith fouls him.

hmmm. they are calling a technical too..

Redd hits the T. 105-103


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Indiana...head-to-head matchup is tied, but they have the better division record.


alright....thanks for the information....


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Josh Smith called for touching the rim after the shot.

and with TJ about to shoot a FT.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

we are 2-2 with pacers,i do not know who has the tiebreaker,i'm confused


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Would be so so so huge if ATL could hold on.

LETS GO HAWKS


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

hmm I guess they didn't call the foul. they called just the offensive basket interference

Lue with the jumper.

107-103 3:20 left


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> alright....thanks for the information....


so what heat doing now?


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



greekbullsfan said:


> we are 2-2 with pacers,i do not know who has the tiebreaker,i'm confused


conference record. which is 27-22 Bulls vs. 22-28 Pacers.

Charlie bell for three. MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Zaza inside. GOOD 111-103. Hawks

timeout Bucks.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



greekbullsfan said:


> so what heat doing now?


honestly I dont know. Im so confused with the whole seedings right now. The media is confused to. Yesterday ESPN, NBA.com, and Yahoo all had different 5-7 seedings. And the Pacers loss, and Bucks losing makes everything even more compacted

probably shaq, wade, walker, haslem around 20-25 minutes, the bench the rest. Posey may get like 10 minutes in his first game back. Payton im not sure about since we dont have a real backup pg right now, and Payton is pretty much an iron man anyway.


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



Showtyme said:


> Also, we do own the tiebreaker over Washington and Indiana. We are in a very strange position with Milwaukee, who, with a loss tonight, will be a half a game ahead of us both in the standings and in *conference record*, important because we are in a series tie with them. If we do end up in a tie with them, we might be able to take the 7th seed from them by improving our conference record over theirs. Both of our teams have only Eastern Conference games remaining.
> 
> There's an extremely weird and interesting possibility that we match up with Cleveland in the 4-5 seed battle. Say what you want about the terrible quality of the Eastern Conference (outside the top 4) and about our win total, but losing only one position when we lost a huge talent and a huge veteran presence with no significant additions... that's says something big about the growth of our guys as a team. I think we'll be sitting with 40 wins when all is said and done. We've won 9 of our last 11 games!!
> 
> There's also an outside chance that we could fall out of the playoffs, although we have a 1.5 game lead on Philly. It's as unlikely as anything, but it's still mathematically possible.
> 
> All in all, though, we really buckled down the stretch and I think that's a great quality of our team. A team that comes together and performs when the playoff hunt is near... that's just a great characterstic of a basketball squad.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else agrees, but this is a really sweet era of Bulls basketball, in my opinion. It might seem like trash and somewhat meaningless since there's really not that much hope on us winning it all, but it means a lot to me in the post-Jordan era.


According to this division record would be the tiebreaker between us and Indiana/Milwaukee
http://www.nba.com/statistics/playoff_picture.html#tbb


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



greekbullsfan said:


> so what heat doing now?


win tommorow to match up with indy?


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Redd for three. SWISH.

111-106


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

i want the 6th seed to destroy nets


----------



## HAWK23

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> Redd for three. SWISH.
> 
> 111-106



time remaining?


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Lue is going insane on the Bucks.

113-106

Bobby Simmons three. NO GOOD.

Hawks ball.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

1:10 left in the game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> conference record. which is 27-22 Bulls vs. 22-28 Pacers.
> 
> Charlie bell for three. MISS.


Bulls and Pacers are in the same division, though, so division record is the tiebreaker. Bulls 4-12 and Pacers 6-10.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> conference record. which is 27-22 Bulls vs. 22-28 Pacers.
> 
> Charlie bell for three. MISS.


If I'm not mistaken, isn't the first tiebreaker, divisonal record? 

Either way, it looks like Milwaukee is going down. This Hawks team keeps improving, I swear.

5. Washington 39-40
6. Milwaukee 39-41*
7. Indiana 39-41*
8. Chicago 38-41
--------------------
9. Philadelphia 37-43 1.5 GB
10. Orlando 36-44 2.5 GB

* = clinched playoff spot

Notes:
Washington's magic number to clinch is 1.
Chicago's magic number to clinch is 1.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Zaza called for the over the back.

Bogut to shoot FT's

If the Bucks lose tonight. they drop from 5th to 7th. after they went up to 5th just last night.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't the first tiebreaker, divisonal record?
> 
> Either way, it looks like Milwaukee is going down. This Hawks team keeps improving, I swear.
> 
> 5. Washington 39-40
> 6. Milwaukee 39-41*
> 7. Indiana 39-41*
> 8. Chicago 38-41
> --------------------
> 9. Philadelphia 37-43 1.5 GB
> 10. Orlando 36-44 2.5 GB
> 
> * = clinched playoff spot
> 
> Notes:
> Washington's magic number to clinch is 1.
> Chicago's magic number to clinch is 1.


 you're right, my bad. Bulls division record sucks. I've been in Philly tiebreak mode


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> Notes:
> Washington's magic number to clinch is 1.
> Chicago's magic number to clinch is 1.


Washington already clinched; they already have the magic 39 wins.


----------



## greekbullsfan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> you're right, my bad. Bulls division record sucks.


so if wizards loose tomorrow and we win we climb to number 7,right?


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

It's going to be tough for us to completely pass Indiana and Milwaukee which we would have to do since they both have the tiebreaker over us. Realistically we could pass Washington since we have the tiebreaker over them.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> no clue with Riley what he will do with shaq and wade. Williams is still out, Posey may play, Zo wont
> 
> my opinion is the starters will play about 20 minutes, and you will see a lot of the bench. Kind of like what Detroit did in their last game.
> 
> but, we could play hard considering this game has a big influence on who we play round one. If Bulls win, Indy and Chicago are tied for the 7th seed, and Heat have always had issues with Indiana to say the least (No offense to Bulls, but Indy have beaten us like 8 of the last 10 games and we have personal issues with Haslem and Jermaine O' Neal). Who has that tiebreaker? If Bulls have the tiebreaker, I think Riley may rest his players a little more


I personally wanna play DETRIOT regardless...not that we have a chance in winning, but cuz of the match-ups


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



greekbullsfan said:


> i want the 6th seed to destroy nets


we'd get chewed up by the nets all series...the most winnable series, but we won't win it..


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Zaza with the easy dunk. yeech.

117-111 29.2 left


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Washington already clinched; they already have the magic 39 wins.


You're correct because they have a better conference record than the Sixers and they split the season series. Bad loss today by Philly. They're on life support right now. They need the Bulls to lose the final three and to run the table as well.


----------



## Electric Slim

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

So why does Orlando have the tiebreaker over us?


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

If the Wizards lose tomorrow (at home to Cleveland) and the Bulls win, a 4 way tie for 5th place, would be pretty crazy.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



Electric Slim said:


> So why does Orlando have the tiebreaker over us?


If the Bulls lose their final 3 games and Orlando wins their last two (which would include beating Chicago again), the Magic would finish 3-1 vs. the Bulls this season, thus giving them head to head and the 8th spot.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

This game is over. 118-112 10.7 secs left


----------



## TwinkieTowers

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



Electric Slim said:


> So why does Orlando have the tiebreaker over us?


They don't. At worst a tie in the head-to-head matchup, and the Bulls have a better conference record.


----------



## Jonathan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> You're correct because they have a better conference record than the Sixers and they split the season series. Bad loss today by Philly. They're on life support right now. They need the Bulls to lose the final three and to run the table as well.


Washington hasn't clinched; they are out in a 3 way tie with us and Philly.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

boo's all around 120-114

Bucks drop to 7th place.


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Perfect night, if only the Blazers could steal a win....


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> If the Bulls lose their final 3 games and Orlando wins their last two (which would include beating Chicago again), the Magic would finish 3-1 vs. the Bulls this season, thus giving them head to head and the 8th spot.


Haven't we beat Orlando twice?


----------



## Jonathan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



KHinrich12 said:


> Haven't we beat Orlando twice?


Yes. We own the tiebreaker over Orlando; they need a 3 way tie with us and Philly to make the playoffs, I think.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



Jonathan said:


> Yes. We own the tiebreaker over Orlando; they need a 3 way tie with us and Philly to make the playoffs, I think.


Actually, with this loss by Philly, all it will take is one more Philly loss or one more Bulls win for the Bulls to be in the playoffs.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



El Chapu said:


> Perfect night, if only the Blazers could steal a win....


that's what i'm hoping for also LOL

Portland has the Warrior's tonight and on monday & the Suns to finish the season.

we might as well get used to the #2 worst record for NY. 

Knicks have the Pistons, Bobcats & Nets left. They'll DEFININTELY lose two of those.


----------



## 7RINGS?

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

Im so happy! Indiana,Philly and Milwakee all lost tonight!!! The Bulls are a game and a half up and might move higher if the can get a win over the heat!!!!! :biggrin: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



The ROY said:


> that's what i'm hoping for also LOL
> 
> Portland has the Warrior's tonight and on monday & the Suns to finish the season.
> 
> we might as well get used to the #2 worst record for NY.
> 
> Knicks have the Pistons, Bobcats & Nets left. They'll DEFININTELY lose two of those.


 Bobcats play way too hard for them to lose to the Knicks.


----------



## The ROY

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



spongyfungy said:


> Bobcats play way too hard for them to lose to the Knicks.


LOL this is true, plus Gerald Wallace will be back for that game. NY's at home that game, only real benefit I see for them.

Regardless, NY won't finish any lesser that #2 worst in the league...Bobcats moved 2 games ahead of them today. As long as the ping-pong balls bounce right, we should have nothing worse than a #3 pick in the draft.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> If the Wizards lose tomorrow (at home to Cleveland) and the Bulls win, a 4 way tie for 5th place, would be pretty crazy.


If the season ends in a 4 way tie for 5th, how owuld the tiebreakers go? And what scenarios are there for the Bulls to finish as the 6th seed, which IMO is where they have the best chance to move on the 2nd round?


----------



## LuolDeng

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

IF Washington beats the Bucks. And it finishes a 4 way tie for 5th.

The Bulls would have the 5 seed.


----------



## Jonathan

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



FanOfAll8472 said:


> If the season ends in a 4 way tie for 5th, how owuld the tiebreakers go? And what scenarios are there for the Bulls to finish as the 6th seed, which IMO is where they have the best chance to move on the 2nd round?


Mil 2-0 vs Was, 2-2 vs Ind, 2-2 vs Chi (total: 6-4)
Chi 3-1 vs Was, 2-2 vs Ind, 2-2 vs Mil (total: 7-5)
Ind 2-2 vs Mil, 2-2 vs Was, 2-2 vs Chi (total: 6-6)
Was 0-2 vs Mil, 2-2 vs Ind, 1-3 vs Chi (total: 3-7)

Milwaukee and Washington still have a game left.

Answer: If Mil beats Was (more likely, if all 4 teams are to end up tied), Mil gets 5th, we get 6th, Ind gets 7th, Was gets 8th.
If Was beats Mil, then we get 5th, and Mil gets 6th.


----------



## McBulls

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> Actually, with this loss by Philly, all it will take is one more Philly loss or one more Bulls win for the Bulls to be in the playoffs.


Well, I'm betting on it. Pluncked down $750 for two tickets to three playoff games at UC today.


----------



## BG7

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Edited. Read the rules.

The only scenario in which Orlando gets in is if we go 0-3, Orlando goes 2-0, and Philly goes 1-1 to finish the year, to force a 3 way tie. If Philly wins their last 2 and we lose out, Philly gets in. If Philly loses out, than it is a tie between us and Orlando, as we would hold the tiebreaker, because the series would be tied 2-2, but Bulls have better conference record.

If we win tommorow, Philly's only chance to get in is to force a three way or more tie with us, and/or throw in the pacers for a four way tie (pacers are a neutral record), and based on how Washington did worse against us than Philly. Washington will have to lose out.

If the season ends in a 4 way tie, than this how it plays out.

5. Milwaukee/Chicago
6. Milwaukee/Chicago
7. Indiana
8. Washington

The 4 and 5 seed would depend if Milwaukee beats Washington or not in the upcoming game, if Milwaukee does beat Washington, Bucks get the 5th, if not, the Bulls unde this tie scenario.

Bucks and Indiana both have the head to head tie over us, but we have it over Philly, Washington, and Orlando. In the event of a 3 way tie however, either us or the Bucks win it every time and Indiana, except if us, Milwaukee, and Indiana end up in a tie, and in that scenario, Indiana would finish ahead of us, but thats the only one. If its a tie with us, Indiana, and Washington, than we get the top spot out of that. Also, if its us, the Bucks, and Washington, depending on whether the Bucks beat Washington in the coming game, we would win over both those teams in such a scenario.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

It's crazy to think that the Bulls could find themselves all the way up in the 5th seed after such a dissappointing season. I don't know if we were too optomistic or if the east is just dreadful.


----------



## Rhyder

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> Actually, with this loss by Philly, all it will take is one more Philly loss or one more Bulls win for the Bulls to be in the playoffs.


Hence the magic number thread


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Congrats to the 2005-06 Chicago Bulls for making the playoffs.

:cheers:


----------



## rosenthall

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> Congrats to the 2005-06 Chicago Bulls for making the playoffs.
> 
> :cheers:


cosign.


----------



## r1terrell23

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrrge)*

Can't the Bulls still get the 5th seed?


----------



## RSP83

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

does this mean Philly and Orlando are completely out?


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



RSP83 said:


> does this mean Philly and Orlando are completely out?


Yes both Philadelphia and Orlando are officially eliminated from the playoffs.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

so a 3 way tie with MIL, Indy, Chicago

the tiebreaker is record vs other 2 teams, and guess what, all teams are 4-4 on the season vs the two other teams. So next in the tiebreaker comes conference record im pretty sure...who has that?


----------



## JRose5

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> Yes both Philadelphia and Orlando are officially eliminated from the playoffs.


Doesn't Philly still have a shot due to a tiebreaker with Washington, if Washington loses out?


----------



## gyrus

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Finland congratulates Chicago! :banana: 

Where should I celebrate playoffs tonight? Bar? Club? Somewhere? Thoughts please.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



JRose5 said:


> Doesn't Philly still have a shot due to a tiebreaker with Washington, if Washington loses out?


I believe that's true. I think this is a rare case where the team which is in 5th place (Washington) actually hasn't clinched a spot due to tiebreakers, but those teams that are 6-8 have clinched a playoff spot.


----------



## LegoHat

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



gyrus said:


> Finland congratulates Chicago! :banana:
> 
> Where should I celebrate playoffs tonight? Bar? Club? Somewhere? Thoughts please.


Go out and get a couple of these, and you'll know what to do.


----------



## theanimal23

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

Someone mentioned Indy, Mil, and Chicago have 4-4 records vs each other, we are tied w/Mil for 28-22 w/in the conference. Indy has a 22-28 record in the conference. Mil plays Det and Wash, we play Orl and Tor (same opponents as Indy). I would assume, if Det plays their main players, and not reserves, they will win. If we win out, and if the Pacers do too, we would have a better conference record than Mil and Indy, and finish 6th.

Am I right?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



HKF said:


> Yes both Philadelphia and Orlando are officially eliminated from the playoffs.



and that is a beautiful thing.

:smilewink


----------



## HKF

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*

For all intents and purposes Philadelphia is out.

The Wiz and the Sixers split the season series 2-2. 

Wiz have 26 conference wins, Sixers have 21. Wiz are in.


----------



## r1terrell23

*Re: Eastern Playoff Race ("6-8th spot" merged, "Official Eastern Conf" merged, merrrr*



theanimal23 said:


> Someone mentioned Indy, Mil, and Chicago have 4-4 records vs each other, we are tied w/Mil for 28-22 w/in the conference. Indy has a 22-28 record in the conference. Mil plays Det and Wash, we play Orl and Tor (same opponents as Indy). I would assume, if Det plays their main players, and not reserves, they will win. If we win out, and if the Pacers do too, we would have a better conference record than Mil and Indy, and finish 6th.
> 
> Am I right?


If we win out and Washington loses another game under your scenario we would be 5th.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood

we did it! what a journey. now the fun begins...


----------



## Cyanobacteria

Celebratory playoff "Bull-nana" dance...


:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## ViciousFlogging

:mob: :twave: :jump: :rock: :headbang: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## The ROY

anybody else besides me upset the bulls basically won cuz miami took the day off?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

The ROY said:


> anybody else besides me upset the bulls basically won cuz miami took the day off?


Well, winning this game was very much in doubt after the first quarter. The Bulls played an exceptional second quarter against the Heat starters, so I feel like we kinda earned it. I also appreciate that we played hard and executed a good game plan, particularly on offense.


----------



## yodurk

Unbelieveable...what a run to finish the season. Just weeks ago, I was counting this team out. Now we're in the playoffs and looks like we'll reach 40 wins. I knew this team had it in them, I just didn't think they would realize it in time to get the job done! :banana:

Rest assured, our mojo is back and we've made this season meaningful....not just for making the playoffs, but for bouncing back from adversity. This is a big deal for this team mentally, especially when you consider we're trying to make the next step with our upcoming off-season. The future is looking bright.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Any free agent who signs with us is signing with a young team that has made they playoffs the last two years. Off hand, I believe we're the only playoff team with a load of cap room this offseason. No wonder Al Harrington wants to sign with us.


----------



## The ROY

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Any free agent who signs with us is signing with a young team that has made they playoffs the last two years. Off hand, I believe we're the only playoff team with a load of cap room this offseason. No wonder Al Harrington wants to sign with us.


Yep

I'm just not FOND of Harrington being our PF at all. Maybe it could work, who knows, he does give you 18. 6 PPG, 6.9 RPG & 1.14 SPG. I just feel like we have a play simular to him in Luol Deng (although Deng prefers the perimeter). Plus he's a 6"9 too, at that size, I'd rather have Shelden Williams cuz of his strength and rebounding.

I think us getting Harrington depends on who Pax drafts with the pick. I could see him going after Nene no matter WHOM we draft.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

It's funny how the division that has the best team in the league also has every team in the playoffs.


----------



## LuolDeng

Go Cleveland tonight!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

KHinrich12 said:


> Go Cleveland tonight!


A Cavs win means that the Bulls move up to the seventh seed.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

TwinkieTowers said:


> A Cavs win means that the Bulls move up to the seventh seed.


Can anyone find and bump the thread (threads?) where we predicted the Bulls record and place in the conference this year? I had trouble finding this with the search last night.

I picked them for 40 wins and the 8th spot, so I was pretty spot on so far.


----------



## The ROY

I don't see why we wanna move up to 7, I'd hate to play Miami. We don't match up well with them at all.

Detriot Vs. Chicago would be a GOOD series, even if we got swept.


----------



## greekbullsfan

kind weird on www.nba.com on standings they have us 39-41 but they haven't the * which means playoff birth and philly has no elimination sign(the o),why?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

What a mess. I'm still trying to figure out who needs to win and lose for us to finish 5th or 6th.


----------



## ChiBron

LeBron's back but the Cavs look pretty lethargic against the Wiz so far. Down 12 at the half


----------



## LuolDeng

Ugh, Wizards up 14 with 7 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## spongyfungy

KHinrich12 said:


> Ugh, Wizards up 14 with 7 minutes left in the 3rd


 Wiz up 19 now.


----------



## spongyfungy

greekbullsfan said:


> kind weird on www.nba.com on standings they have us 39-41 but they haven't the * which means playoff birth and philly has no elimination sign(the o),why?


 one more win by Washington or one more 76ers loss would put the Wizards in and complete the East field.

NBA.com is slow


----------



## T.Shock

After the Wiz win tonight (not really in doubt at this point), the Pacers, Bucks, and Bulls will be tied for 6th-8th at 39-41. Like somebody said earlier, the top two tiebreakers are...

1.Record against all teams tied

Bulls(4-4)
Milwaukee(4-4)
Indiana(4-4)

(teams have no games left against each other)

2.Record in conference

Bulls(28-22)
Milwaukee(28-22)
Indiana(22-28)

Bulls(@Orlando, vs Toronto)
Milwaukee(vs Detroit, @Washington)
Indiana(@Toronto, vs Orlando)

_Indiana will be in the 8th position as of today_ 

3.Record in division

Milwaukee(5-10) 
Bulls(4-12)

Milwaukee(vs Detroit)

_Milwaukee will be in the 6th position as of today_ 
_Bulls will be in the 7th position as of today_ 

*My Predictions* 
_Indiana_ 
@Toronto(WIN)
Orlando(LOSE)

_Final Record: 40-42(4-4)(23-29)_

_Milwaukee_ 
Detroit(LOSE)
@Washington(LOSE)

_Final Record: 39-43(4-4)(28-24)(5-11)_ 

_Bulls_ 
@Orlando(LOSE)
Toronto(WIN)

_Final Record: 40-42(4-4)(29-23)_ 

*EASTERN CONFERENCE PLAYOFFS* 
#1 Detroit Pistons
vs
#8 Milwaukee Bucks


#4 Cleveland Cavaliers
vs
#5 Washington Wizards

#2 Miami Heat
vs
#7 Indiana Pacers

#3 New Jersey Nets
vs
#6 Chicago Bulls


----------



## 7RINGS?

T.Shock said:


> After the Wiz win tonight (not really in doubt at this point), the Pacers, Bucks, and Bulls will be tied for 6th-8th at 39-41. Like somebody said earlier, the top two tiebreakers are...
> 
> 1.Record against all teams tied
> 
> Bulls(4-4)
> Milwaukee(4-4)
> Indiana(4-4)
> 
> (teams have no games left against each other)
> 
> 2.Record in conference
> 
> Bulls(28-22)
> Milwaukee(28-22)
> Indiana(22-28)
> 
> Bulls(@Orlando, vs Toronto)
> Milwaukee(vs Detroit, @Washington)
> Indiana(@Toronto, vs Orlando)
> 
> _Indiana will be in the 8th position as of today_
> 
> 3.Record in division
> 
> Milwaukee(5-10)
> Bulls(4-12)
> 
> Milwaukee(vs Detroit)
> 
> _Milwaukee will be in the 6th position as of today_
> _Bulls will be in the 7th position as of today_
> 
> *My Predictions*
> _Indiana_
> @Toronto(WIN)
> Orlando(LOSE)
> 
> _Final Record: 40-42(4-4)(23-29)_
> 
> _Milwaukee_
> Detroit(LOSE)
> @Washington(LOSE)
> 
> _Final Record: 39-43(4-4)(28-24)(5-11)_
> 
> _Bulls_
> @Orlando(LOSE)
> Toronto(WIN)
> 
> _Final Record: 40-42(4-4)(29-23)_
> 
> *EASTERN CONFERENCE PLAYOFFS*
> #1 Detroit Pistons
> vs
> #8 Milwaukee Bucks
> 
> 
> #4 Cleveland Cavaliers
> vs
> #5 Washington Wizards
> 
> #2 Miami Heat
> vs
> #7 Indiana Pacers
> 
> #3 New Jersey Nets
> vs
> #6 Chicago Bulls


I'll take anyone but the Pistons and the way we handled the Heat was very,very impressive to me. :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy

Wizards lead down to 13. 88-75 7:10 left in the fourth.

Verajao scores. 88-77. timeout Wiz


----------



## spongyfungy

I think the Cavs give up even though they are down only by 9. (now 11)

Lebron and Larry are both on the bench.

Flip is playing pretty hard though.


----------



## spongyfungy

Wiz win, they are in. 76ers out. East field complete. Now it's all about positioning.


----------



## Auggie

congrats! you're finally in! this means all central division teams made the playoffs this year :cheers:


----------



## El Chapu

T.Shock, I think thats our best case scenario. Playing the Nets gives us a legit chance of advancing one round.


----------



## The ROY

Milwaukee has Detriot & Washington next...there's a good chance they could lose BOTH of those. Which means we more than likely may move up.

I know everyone is trying to move up, but I'd prefer to play detriot PERSONALLY.


----------



## truebluefan

We play the Nets? Allegedly? Interesting.


----------



## Frankensteiner

T.Shock said:


> *My Predictions*
> _Indiana_
> @Toronto(WIN)
> Orlando(LOSE)
> 
> _Final Record: 40-42(4-4)(23-29)_
> 
> _Milwaukee_
> Detroit(LOSE)
> @Washington(LOSE)
> 
> _Final Record: 39-43(4-4)(28-24)(5-11)_
> 
> _Bulls_
> @Orlando(LOSE)
> Toronto(WIN)
> 
> _Final Record: 40-42(4-4)(29-23)_
> 
> *EASTERN CONFERENCE PLAYOFFS*
> #1 Detroit Pistons
> vs
> #8 Milwaukee Bucks
> 
> 
> #4 Cleveland Cavaliers
> vs
> #5 Washington Wizards
> 
> #2 Miami Heat
> vs
> #7 Indiana Pacers
> 
> #3 New Jersey Nets
> vs
> #6 Chicago Bulls


If the Bulls and Pacers finish with the same record, Indy holds the tiebraker because of a better division record. So we would get the 7th while they have the 6th. Here's the info from NBA.com:



> *Two Teams*
> (1) Results of games against each other.
> (2) Better winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division).
> (3) Better winning percentage against teams in own conference.
> (4) Better winning percentage against playoff opponents in own conference (including teams that finished the regular season tied for a playoff position).
> (5) Better winning percentage against playoff opponents in opposite conference (including teams that finished the regular season tied for a playoff position).
> (6) Better point differential between offense and defense.


I think the best case scenario for the Bulls and the 6th seed is to (obviously) win out the next 2 games, hope Milwaukee loses @Detroit and then wins @Washington. That way we're a game up on Milwaukee and tied with Washington (we have the tiebraker there).


----------



## adarsh1

I doubt Milwaukee loses to Detroit. Detroit has clinched the number 1 spot and Saunders will be looking to rest his starters for the playoffs. Washington should be able to beat Milwaukee, especially with Caron back.


----------



## MikeDC

Wow. The last two games especially and the last few weeks in general were absolutely great.


----------



## Showtyme

YEah, we SHOULD be the 7th seed right now. Three-way tie with these rules:

Three-Team Tiebreaker
1. Best head-to-head winning percentage among all teams tied
2. Highest winning percentage in conference games
3. Highest winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
4. Highest winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference
5. Highest point differential between points scored and points allowed



1. All tied.
2. Indiana has the worst EC record, so they are the 8th seed right now. Milwaukee and Chicago remain tied here.
3. Chicago has a worse divisional record, so they'd be the 7th seed right now. Milwaukee would be 6.

There's an error on ESPN's matchups page, currently their front cover story, because it has Chicago as an 8th seed. 

They should seriously just pay bbb.net's bills.


----------



## The ROY

I don't wanna play Miami.


----------



## T.Shock

Apologies I was still thinking that the Pacers, Bucks, and Bulls were all tied which ironically would be the best scenario for us because the three-team tiebreaker favors us while the two-team tiebreaker would actually make us the lower seed of the two. Good catch Frankensteiner.

And I agree, I think the Nets are our best bet for advancing a round since I don't think we're going to catch the Wizards. The big difference is that New Jersey's bigs are about our level though Krstic is bette than anybody that we have. It all would depend on how Kidd plays. If he shows his age, we could take it.


----------



## dogra

I'm sure this is an unpopular opinion, but I think we'll lose no matter who we face. Still, it's sports so you never know.

For personal reasons (the intensity of our regular season matchups, primarily), I think I'd like to play the Pistons most of all. 

I guess it's crazy because they might just slaughter us, but I'd like to have our kids go up against the best in the East. 

My biggest hope is that we don't get swept by anybody. It would be great to win a couple of games. Win a couple and you never know what could happen....


----------



## The ROY

dogra said:


> I'm sure this is an unopular opinion, but I think we'll lose no matter who we face. Still, it's sports so you never know.
> 
> For personal reasons (the intensity of our regular season matchups, primarily) I think I'd like to play the Pistons most of all.
> 
> I guess it's crazy because they might just slaughter us, but I'd like to have our kids go up against the best in the East.
> 
> My biggest hope is that we don't get swept by anybody. It would be great to win a couple of games. Win a couple and you never know what could happen....


I agree with your whole post. I wanna face the Pistons also.


----------



## kirkisgod

The Bulls making the playoffs this season is a huge accomplishment. I love it!! As ben gordon's away message has been known to say "get it how ya live!"


----------



## MikeDC

The ROY said:


> I agree with your whole post. I wanna face the Pistons also.


Not me. I think we've got a fair chance against the Heat or Nets. The Cavs and Pacers have beaten us pretty good and pretty consistently.


----------



## El Chapu

Mikedc said:


> Not me. I think we've got a fair chance against the Heat or Nets. The Cavs and Pacers have beaten us pretty good and pretty consistently.


How I feel about possible matchups:

Detroit: 1 in 10
Miami: 1.5 in 10
Cavs: 2.5 in 10
Nets: 3 in 10
Pacers: 4.5 in 10

Note: I dont know if I mentioned a team we have no chance of going against during the first round.


----------



## MikeDC

Oops, I meant the Cavs and Pistons have beaten us pretty handily. I like our chances against the Pacers 

I think for whatever reason we'd have a better shot against the Heat than against the Cavs. We've played the Heat close in every game, and even though they're vets and you can expect Shaq to step it up in the playoffs, I think he's very injury prone. Without him and Mourning, I think there's a good change. With him, there's a less good chance, but still doable. Shaq's not what he once was.

The Cavs, on the other hand, we've had lots of problems with and look to be heading into the playoffs at full strength. I don't want to be the team Lebron sews his playoff oats against.


----------



## UMfan83

The ROY said:


> I agree with your whole post. I wanna face the Pistons also.


I agree wholeheartedly. The only team I think we'd have a chance of beating is the Nets, and I think that chance is very very slim. Before this year we were talking about how terribly we matched up against the Nets because of their tall guards. This year we've had a bit of success so I think we might have a shot.

As for the Pistons, I've been saying that for weeks. I want to face the Pistons, I want to have a physical, grueling series that we may likely get swept in. But the Pistons will leave the series knowing that they just won a dog fight. And for anyone that thinks that a series like this wouldn't be beneficial to the Bulls:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/CHI/1988.html

Then look what they did 3 years later

1988 - Lost to Pistons in 5
1989 - Lost to Pistons in 6
1990 - Lost to Pistons in 7
1991 - Swept Pistons


----------



## SALO

Tyson Chandler and the Bulls are featured on the front page of espn.com.











:greatjob:


Who was it a week ago that wrote an entire article on the Bulls lacking passion? Like they weren't having any fun at all? Was it Barry Rozner from the Daily Herald? Whomever it was needs to get a clue, especially after these past couple of games. The Nocioni punch was in full effect, with Ben and Luol getting in on the fun after the Washington victory. We really need other guys on the team to step it up after Pike's concussion... he hasn't been the same since. Everytime they zoomed in on Pike (and his bandage) on the Bulls bench, he had this look on his face like he didn't know where he was or what was going on.


----------



## Rhyder

Showtyme said:


> YEah, we SHOULD be the 7th seed right now. Three-way tie with these rules:
> 
> Three-Team Tiebreaker
> 1. Best head-to-head winning percentage among all teams tied
> 2. Highest winning percentage in conference games
> 3. Highest winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
> 4. Highest winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference
> 5. Highest point differential between points scored and points allowed


This is what I found:

*MORE THAN TWO TEAMS TIED*

1. If applicable, division champions must be determined first.
2. Best cumulative winning percentage in total games involving all teams tied.
*3. Best winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division).*
4. Best winning percentage within own conference.
5. Best winning percentage against playoff opponents in own conference.
6. Best point differential between offense and defense.

Since Indiana, Chicago, and Milwaukee are all from the same division, the best winning percentage within the division wins the tiebreaker, which is why we are currently in 8th. We really need to catch Washington to maximize our highest seeding potential, because then the division tiebreaker is thrown out the window. We need to win out, and have one of Indiana, Washington, or Milwaukee lose in order to move up in the seeding. If everyone plays even in their final two games, we will have the #8 seed.


----------



## The ROY

Greg Anthony wants to see us face the Pistons too :

"Chicago, which clinched an East seed with a win over Miami, has been impressive. The Bulls are the perfect team for Detroit to play because they're going to put up some intense fights. Now, I don't think they have a chance, but an earlier playoff test will be good for the Pistons. Chicago is legit with its young core, which, although Orlando's is very good, is, I think is the best in the game."


----------



## mizenkay

SALO said:


> Tyson Chandler and the Bulls are featured on the front page of espn.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :greatjob:
> 
> 
> Who was it a week ago that wrote an entire article on the Bulls lacking passion? Like they weren't having any fun at all? Was it Barry Rozner from the Daily Herald? Whomever it was needs to get a clue, especially after these past couple of games. The Nocioni punch was in full effect, with Ben and Luol getting in on the fun after the Washington victory. We really need other guys on the team to step it up after Pike's concussion... he hasn't been the same since. Everytime they zoomed in on Pike (and his bandage) on the Bulls bench, he had this look on his face like he didn't know where he was or what was going on.


 well today in the Daily Herald, Mike Imrem says they won DESPITE SCOTT SKILES.

heh, heh. Imrem's a LOSER BABY.


----------



## Wynn

Rhyder said:


> This is what I found:
> 
> *MORE THAN TWO TEAMS TIED*
> 
> 1. If applicable, division champions must be determined first.
> 2. Best cumulative winning percentage in total games involving all teams tied.
> *3. Best winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division).*
> 4. Best winning percentage within own conference.
> 5. Best winning percentage against playoff opponents in own conference.
> 6. Best point differential between offense and defense.
> 
> Since Indiana, Chicago, and Milwaukee are all from the same division, the best winning percentage within the division wins the tiebreaker, which is why we are currently in 8th. We really need to catch Washington to maximize our highest seeding potential, because then the division tiebreaker is thrown out the window. We need to win out, and have one of Indiana, Washington, or Milwaukee lose in order to move up in the seeding. If everyone plays even in their final two games, we will have the #8 seed.


This is what I thought as well. The only way we win ANY tie-breaking scenario is if Washington is involved in the tie. Otherwise, division record kills us against Milwaukee and Indiana. Ultimately, I'd like to see us win out, and have Washington beat Milwaukee but lose to Detroit. That'd guarantee us the fifth seed.

....of course if we get the 6th seed, and then beat New Jersey and Miami in the first two rounds, an Eastern Conference Final featuring *the Piston* vs. *the Bull* would definitely cause my job performance to suffer for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Rhyder

I finished all the tiebreaker scenerios:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3423367#post3423367


----------



## dogra

The ROY said:


> Greg Anthony wants to see us face the Pistons too :
> 
> "Chicago, which clinched an East seed with a win over Miami, has been impressive. The Bulls are the perfect team for Detroit to play because they're going to put up some intense fights. Now, I don't think they have a chance, but an earlier playoff test will be good for the Pistons. *Chicago is legit with its young core, which, although Orlando's is very good, is, I think is the best in the game.*"


Anthony giving us some love. Nice to hear.


----------



## Showtyme

Wynn said:


> This is what I thought as well. The only way we win ANY tie-breaking scenario is if Washington is involved in the tie. Otherwise, division record kills us against Milwaukee and Indiana. Ultimately, I'd like to see us win out, and have Washington beat Milwaukee but lose to Detroit. That'd guarantee us the fifth seed.
> 
> ....of course if we get the 6th seed, and then beat New Jersey and Miami in the first two rounds, an Eastern Conference Final featuring *the Piston* vs. *the Bull* would definitely cause my job performance to suffer for a couple of weeks!


There's been some confusion, then. I found this on ESPN:


Three-Team Tiebreaker
1. Best head-to-head winning percentage among all teams tied
2. Highest winning percentage in conference games
3. Highest winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
4. Highest winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference
5. Highest point differential between points scored and points allowed

But the rules on NBA.com are definitely different, and probably the right ones.

ESPN.com should fix their rule sets, then. I was getting excited... =(


----------



## LuolDeng

Go Bulls!
Go Pistons!
Go Raptors!


----------



## BG7

Records:

CHI: 40-41
MIL: 40-41
IND: 40-41
WAS: 40-40

Opponents left.

CHI: Wednsday vs. Raptors
MIL: Tuesday vs. Wizards
IND: Wednsday vs. Orlando
WAS: Tuesday vs. Bucks, Wednsday vs. Detroit

Scenarios

#1. Bulls 1-0, Indiana 1-0, Milwaukee 1-0, Washington 1-1

5. Milwaukee
6. Chicago
7. Indiana
8. Washington

#2. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 1-1

5. Milwaukee
6. Chicago
7. Washington
8. Indiana

#3. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 1-1

5. Milwaukee
6. Indiana
7. Washington
8. Chicago

#4. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 1-1

5. Milwaukee
6. Washington
7. Indiana
8. Chicago

#5. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 0-2

5. Indiana
6. Milwaukee
7. Chicago
8. Washington

#6. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 0-2

5. Milwaukee
6. Chicago
7. Washington
8. Indiana

#7. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 0-2

5. Indiana
6. Milwaukee
7. Chicago
8. Washington

#8. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 0-2

5. Milwaukee
6. Chicago
7. Indiana
8. Washington

#9. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 1-1

5. Chicago
6. Indiana
7. Washington
8. Milwaukee

#10. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 1-1

5. Chicago
6. Washington
7. Indiana
8. Milwaukee

#11 Bulls 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 1-1

5. Washington
6. Indiana
7. Milwaukee
8. Chicago

#12. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 1-1

5. Washington
6. Indiana
7. Milwaukee
8. Chicago

#13. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 2-0

5. Washington
6. Indiana
7. Chicago
8. Milwaukee

#14. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 2-0

5. Washington
6. Chicago
7. Indiana
8. Milwaukee

#15. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 2-0

5. Washington
6. Indiana
7. Milwaukee
8. Chicago

#16. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 2-0

5. Washington
6. Indiana
7. Milwaukee
8. Chicago

So, 16 scenarios exactly.

So breakdown

Chicago:

5th: 12.5%
6th: 31.25%
7th: 18.75%
8th: 37.5%

Bulls Main Scenario: Win, and they get the 7th spot or better.

Indiana:

5th: 12.5%
6th: 43.75%
7th: 31.25%
8th: 12.5%

Pacers Main Scenario: Win, and they get the 7th spot or better.

Milwaukee:

5th: 37.5%
6th: 12.5%
7th: 25%
8th: 25%

Bucks Main Scenario: Win, and they get the 5th seed.

Washington

5th: 37.5%
6th: 12.5%
7th: 25%
8th: 25%

Wizards Main Scenario: Win both games, they get the 5th seed.


----------



## UMfan83

^^ Rep + Great work


----------



## King Joseus

sloth said:


> Records:
> 
> CHI: 40-41
> MIL: 40-41
> IND: 40-41
> WAS: 40-40
> 
> Opponents left.
> 
> CHI: Wednsday vs. Raptors
> MIL: Tuesday vs. Wizards
> IND: Wednsday vs. Orlando
> WAS: Tuesday vs. Bucks, Wednsday vs. Detroit
> 
> Scenarios
> 
> #1. Bulls 1-0, Indiana 1-0, Milwaukee 1-0, Washington 1-1
> 
> 5. Milwaukee
> 6. Chicago
> 7. Indiana
> 8. Washington
> 
> #2. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 1-1
> 
> 5. Milwaukee
> 6. Chicago
> 7. Washington
> 8. Indiana
> 
> #3. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 1-1
> 
> 5. Milwaukee
> 6. Indiana
> 7. Washington
> 8. Chicago
> 
> #4. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 1-1
> 
> 5. Milwaukee
> 6. Washington
> 7. Indiana
> 8. Chicago
> 
> #5. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 0-2
> 
> 5. Indiana
> 6. Milwaukee
> 7. Chicago
> 8. Washington
> 
> #6. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 0-2
> 
> 5. Milwaukee
> 6. Chicago
> 7. Washington
> 8. Indiana
> 
> #7. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 0-2
> 
> 5. Indiana
> 6. Milwaukee
> 7. Chicago
> 8. Washington
> 
> #8. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 1-0 Washington 0-2
> 
> 5. Milwaukee
> 6. Chicago
> 7. Indiana
> 8. Washington
> 
> #9. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 1-1
> 
> 5. Chicago
> 6. Indiana
> 7. Washington
> 8. Milwaukee
> 
> #10. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 1-1
> 
> 5. Chicago
> 6. Washington
> 7. Indiana
> 8. Milwaukee
> 
> #11 Bulls 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 1-1
> 
> 5. Washington
> 6. Indiana
> 7. Milwaukee
> 8. Chicago
> 
> #12. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 1-1
> 
> 5. Washington
> 6. Indiana
> 7. Milwaukee
> 8. Chicago
> 
> #13. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 2-0
> 
> 5. Washington
> 6. Indiana
> 7. Chicago
> 8. Milwaukee
> 
> #14. Bulls 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 2-0
> 
> 5. Washington
> 6. Chicago
> 7. Indiana
> 8. Milwaukee
> 
> #15. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 2-0
> 
> 5. Washington
> 6. Indiana
> 7. Milwaukee
> 8. Chicago
> 
> #16. Bulls 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Milwaukee 0-1 Washington 2-0
> 
> 5. Washington
> 6. Indiana
> 7. Milwaukee
> 8. Chicago
> 
> So, 16 scenarios exactly.
> 
> So breakdown
> 
> Chicago:
> 
> 5th: 12.5%
> 6th: 31.25%
> 7th: 18.75%
> 8th: 37.5%
> 
> Bulls Main Scenario: Win, and they get the 7th spot or better.
> 
> Indiana:
> 
> 5th: 12.5%
> 6th: 43.75%
> 7th: 31.25%
> 8th: 12.5%
> 
> Pacers Main Scenario: Win, and they get the 7th spot or better.
> 
> Milwaukee:
> 
> 5th: 37.5%
> 6th: 12.5%
> 7th: 25%
> 8th: 25%
> 
> Bucks Main Scenario: Win, and they get the 5th seed.
> 
> Washington
> 
> 5th: 37.5%
> 6th: 12.5%
> 7th: 25%
> 8th: 25%
> 
> Wizards Main Scenario: Win both games, they get the 5th seed.


 Great work on this post, sloth. Nice and easy to follow...


----------



## giusd

sloth,

Super excellent post.

david


----------



## Floods

here's one for ya - if i'm the Bulls i want the 7 seed :biggrin:

wonder what kind of response that gets


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Jib jib jib, jibbidy jibbidy jib.


JIB!!!


Jib jib jib, jibbidy jibbidy jib.


----------



## mizenkay

for purely selfish reasons, i like the idea of the bulls finishing sixth so i can go under the river and through the swamps to the meadowlands for a playoff game. that would be _so great_. jib!

plus i think the bull matches up well with the net.


----------



## Rhyder

mizenkay said:


> for purely selfish reasons, i like the idea of the bulls finishing sixth so i can go under the river and through the swamps to the meadowlands for a playoff game. that would be _so great_. jib!
> 
> plus i think the bull matches up well with the net.


_Rock: Paper: Scissors_

Bull gouges Cavalier
Cavalier dismantles Net
Net catches Bull
:thinking:

Is that reality?


----------



## rosenthall

Who are you guys rooting for in the Milwaukee v. Washington game? 

I'm a bit torn on the issue. If Milwaukee lost tonight, I think we'd have the seventh seed locked up, but I think it would eliminate the possibility of us getting the 5th seed. If Milwaukee wins, the 5th seed is still feasible, but pretty much everyone remains in a quagmire, which is kind of fun too in its own way.


----------



## LuolDeng

I say Go Wizards tonight, keep the hope alive for the 5 seed.


----------



## narek

I want the Bulls to have the sixth seed so they can play the nets. They can beat the nets. I don't think they can beat the Cavs. Plus I want the Miz to be able to go to the games and give us the interesting details afterwards.


----------



## BG7

I kind of want Milwaukee to win tonight, because if we win tommorow we should get the 6th seed (assuming Detroit lays down to Washington). That would make the playoffs 5. Milwaukee, 6. Chicago, 7/8. Indiana or Washington (depending if Pacers win or not)

Nets seem like the opponent were destined for, and after we beat them, we play the Heat, giving us another round to hope that Lebron knocks out the Pistons somehow.

I'll make sure to post updated scenarios after tonights game.


----------



## reHEATed

so with the wizards win, what is going on now?


----------



## Wynn

rosenthall said:


> Who are you guys rooting for in the Milwaukee v. Washington game?
> 
> I'm a bit torn on the issue. If Milwaukee lost tonight, I think we'd have the seventh seed locked up, but I think it would eliminate the possibility of us getting the 5th seed. If Milwaukee wins, the 5th seed is still feasible, but pretty much everyone remains in a quagmire, which is kind of fun too in its own way.


I'm definitely rooting for the Wizard against the Buck. Then I'm going to hope the Piston takes out the Wizard in their final game.

I want the 5th seed, just for bragging rights. As for playoff match-ups:

*Bull vs Piston (8th seed)*
Would likely be a severe drubbing by the Piston....

L 79-92
L 82-110
L 87-95
L 101-106

*Bull vs Heats (7th seed)*
Would be a tighter race, though still a likely early exit strategy.....

L 97-100
L 84-85
W 117-93

*Bull vs Net (6th seed)*
Would probably be the best match-up given our records this season....

L 99-100
W 95-87
W 104-101

*Bull vs Cavalier (5th seed)*
I'm not sure we want to see these guys again!

L 100-108
L 91-102
L 91-92
L 72-91


----------



## Wynn

wadeshaqeddie said:


> so with the wizards win, what is going on now?


Tomorrow:

Wizards need to lose to Detroit.

Chicago needs to beat Toronto.

If these two things happen, we get the 5th seed.


----------



## TripleDouble

Wynn said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> Wizards need to lose to Detroit.
> 
> Chicago needs to beat Toronto.
> 
> If these two things happen, we get the 5th seed.


I really don't want any part of Lebron. Plus Larry Hughes was huge last year against the Bulls. I honestly think the Bulls could take NJ.


----------



## Wynn

TripleDouble said:


> I really don't want any part of Lebron. Plus Larry Hughes was huge last year against the Bulls. I honestly think the Bulls could take NJ.


I agree about Cleveland -- of the four teams we could face, Cleveland has drubbed us the most handily. However, I think finishing with the 5th seed would be cool. I guess, though, second round would be even niftier than that!


----------



## rosenthall

Wynn said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> Wizards need to lose to Detroit.
> 
> Chicago needs to beat Toronto.
> 
> If these two things happen, we get the 5th seed.


Actually......Indiana has to lose to, correct? 

Anyways, I _think_ things kinda look like this now:

If we lose, no matter what, we get the 7th seed.

If we win, the Pacer wins, and the Wizard Wins, we still get the 7th

If we win, and both the Pacer and the Wizard lose, we get the 5th

If we win, the Wiz win, and the Pacer lose, we get the 6th

If we win, the Pacer win, and the Wizard lose, we all have the same record, then I think we get the 6th seed, I believe.

I might be wrong though.

Honestly, I probably should have just left this post to sloth or Rhyder.


----------



## Wynn

rosenthall said:


> Actually......Indiana has to lose to, correct?


Nope. In the case of a three-way tie between Indiana, Washington, and Chicago, Chicago wins based on record vs the other two.



> If we win, the Pacer wins, and the Wizard Wins, we still get the 7th


Yes.



> If we win, and the Wizard lose, we get the 5th


Yes.



> If we win, the Wiz win, and the Pacer lose, we get the 6th


Yes.



> If we win, the Pacer win, and the Wizard lose, we all have the same record, then I think we get the 6th seed, I believe.


Nope. We have the best head to head record vs the other two teams, so we actually win a three-way tie.



> Honestly, I probably should have just left this post to sloth or Rhyder.


Hey, it's fun for the whole family!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## rosenthall

Also, the way I see it, we're a pretty good bet to beat Charlotte. And I think Orlando's probably a decent bet to take out Indiana, although the odds probably aren't as good as our game, but they still gave us all we could handle the other night, and that was right after they found out their season became meaningless, and we're the hottest team in the league right now........besides Orlando. 

The game that's hard to predict for me is the Wiz/Pistons game. I doubt the Pistons will have much motivation, and the starters will probably play limited minutes, but they're still 37-3 at home, and I doubt they'll just completely kick the bucket. To me, it's a close call.

If the Wiz lose, and the rest of my scenario holds true, we have the 5th seed.

If the Wiz win, I think we have the 6th.


----------



## Wynn

Double post. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Wynn

rosenthall said:


> Also, the way I see it, we're a pretty good bet to beat Charlotte. And I think Orlando's probably a decent bet to take out Indiana, although the odds probably aren't as good as our game, but they still gave us all we could handle the other night, and that was right after they found out their season became meaningless, and we're the hottest team in the league right now........besides Orlando.
> 
> The game that's hard to predict for me is the Wiz/Pistons game. I doubt the Pistons will have much motivation, and the starters will probably play limited minutes, but they're still 37-3 at home, and I doubt they'll just completely kick the bucket. To me, it's a close call.
> 
> If the Wiz lose, and the rest of my scenario holds true, we have the 5th seed.
> 
> If the Wiz win, I think we have the 6th.


6th or 7th depends on Indiana. If we are tied with Indiana, we lose the tie-breaker. If all three teams win tomorrow, we will be 7th seed. *T.Shock!* put a pretty succinct list on another thread that makes it very clear at minimum verbocity. I write too much and just get foggy!


----------



## rosenthall

Wynn said:


> 6th or 7th depends on Indiana. If we are tied with Indiana, we lose the tie-breaker. If all three teams win tomorrow, we will be 7th seed. *T.Shock!* put a pretty succinct list on another thread that makes it very clear at minimum verbocity. I write too much and just get foggy!


Wynn, I have complete faith in what you just wrote. Whenever I try to make these cockamamie forecasts, I am always too lazy to actually look at all the rules concerning such scenarios and instead just go on vague recollections from what knowledgable posters like Rhyder, sloth, T. Shock, and yourself take the time to vigorously research, and hence, I regard my opinion on this matter to be very insignificant! :banana: :banana: 

But regardless of seed, let us all commiserate in the fact that the Bull will be bucking its buxom bosom into the playoff!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Am feeling very poetic with the alliteration today!


----------



## Wynn

rosenthall said:


> But regardless of seed, let us all commiserate in the fact that the Bull will be bucking its buxom bosom into the playoff!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> Am feeling very poetic with the alliteration today!


Buxom Bull bosom's best begone!

Humpy heifers, however, help happiness!!!

Comely cow curves crave celebration! 

Commiserate?! :raised_ey 

CELEBRATE!!! :rock: :rock: :rock: 

:cheers:


----------



## BG7

Alright, going into the final day of NBA play.

Right now.

5. Washington 41-40
6. Indiana 40-41
7. Chicago 40-41
8. Milwaukee 40-42

Scenarios:

#1. Chicago 1-0 Indiana 1-0 Washington 1-0

5. Washington
6. Indiana
7. Chicago
8. Milwaukee

#2. Chicago 1-0 Indiana 1-0 Washington 0-1

5. Chicago
6. Indiana
7. Washington
8. Milwaukee

#3. Chicago 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Washington 1-0

5. Washington
6. Chicago
7. Milwaukee
8. Indiana

#4. Chicago 1-0 Indiana 0-1 Washington 0-1

5. Chicago
6. Washington
7. Milwaukee
8. Indiana

#5. Chicago 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Washington 1-0

5. Washington
6. Indiana
7. Milwaukee
8. Chicago

#6. Chicago 0-1 Indiana 1-0 Washington 0-1

5. Washington
6. Indiana
7. Milwaukee
8. Chicago

#7. Chicago 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Washington 1-0

5. Washington
6. Milwaukee
7. Indiana
8. Chicago

#8. Chicago 0-1 Indiana 0-1 Washington 0-1

5. Washington
6. Milwaukee
7. Indiana
8. Chicago

Chicago: 

5th: 25%
6th: 12.5%
7th: 12.5%
8th: 50%

Main Scenario: Win and get at least the 7th, in addition, a Washington loss garauntees the 5th spot, and an Indiana loss gives the 6th spot (or better if Washington loses)

Indiana:

5th: 0%
6th: 50%
7th: 25%
8th: 25%

Main Scenario: Win, get better than the 7th, gets the 6th if Washington wins in addition. Get 8th seed with a Chicago win, and a loss of their own.

Milwaukee:

5th: 0%
6th: 25%
7th: 50%
8th: 25%

Main Scenario: Get 8th if both Chicago and Indiana lose, gets 7th if one of the two loses, and 6th if both lose.

Washington:

5th: 75%
6th: 12.5%
7th: 12.5%
8th: 0%

Scenario: Win, get the 5th seed. Gets the 6th with a Bulls win, their own loss, and an Indiana loss. Get the 7th with both Indiana and Chicago winning, with their own loss.


----------



## theanimal23

Sloth,

Thank you for that very informative post! Does anyone know the tentative playoff schedule yet?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I'm going to print up a "My Sloth Made a Heck of a Post on Basketballboards.net" bumper sticker and slap it on the back of our mini-van.

Well done, sir.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

Just to dumb it down for myself ...

Indy lose tonight and we win - and we're in #6 yeah ?

If Indy and Chi both win - we're in 7th 

If Indy win and we lose we're in 8th 

If Indy lose and we lose we're still 8th 

Is this pretty much it ?


----------



## JRose5

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Just to dumb it down for myself ...
> 
> Indy lose tonight and we win - and we're in #6 yeah ?
> 
> If Indy and Chi both win - we're in 7th
> 
> If Indy win and we lose we're in 8th
> 
> If Indy lose and we lose we're still 8th
> 
> Is this pretty much it ?



Also depends on Washington, though Detroit resting their heavy minute players basically guarantees a Wiz win.
But if they do somehow lose, and we win, we're in the #5 seed.


----------

